# Lost Season 3 (contains spoilers)



## Marisol (Sep 2, 2006)

I can't wait for the new season.

Clip

Since the other thread got way too long, maybe we can discuss the new season on this thread. If you are interested in reading it, click here.

Mark your calendars!


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 2, 2006)

Wheeeeee! I can not wait!!!!


----------



## Eva121 (Sep 2, 2006)

I can't wait either, but they still have to show 6 episodes of season 2 here (I already saw them), so season 3.... That's gonna take a while


----------



## dmolinet (Sep 2, 2006)

I loved Lost!! Now, I'm beginning to think they want to see how long we'll watch with no answers. I think we're being punk'd!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 8, 2006)

Oh my gooooodness!! I just got chills watching that promo! I can't wait!!


----------



## SumtingSweet (Sep 8, 2006)

I cannot wait! October seems a long time away. Poo. I watched boths seasons by downloading them and I'm addicted!


----------



## bluebird26 (Sep 8, 2006)

woo hoo! Im wating for Lost and Smallville


----------



## JessM (Sep 11, 2006)

Yeah I cannot wait either. It just drives me bananas how they broadcast this show though.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 5, 2006)

Oh. My. Gooodness!! I am totally blown away and have soooo many questions after tonight's show! I won't say too much because I know some of you haven't seen it yet but it was gooood!

Who else watched it and what did you think?


----------



## bluebird26 (Oct 5, 2006)

I haven't seen it yet, I'm waiting for my husband to see it, we have it recorded. I can't wait!!


----------



## Amandine (Oct 5, 2006)

**SPOLIERS*** DO NOT READ if you haven't seen Season 3 - Episode 1!

I did!! And I was sooo hooked on the episode until they showed previews for next weeks episode. I actually yelled at the tv when I saw Kate and Sawyer making out.

I can't believe how pissed off I was. Grrr!!

It was sweet when he threw her the biscuit though. Guess I should have seen it coming.

And holy crap to the real other's "camp." Definitely wasn't expecting that.


----------



## bluebird26 (Oct 5, 2006)




----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Amandine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif **SPOLIERS*** DO NOT READ if you haven't seen Season 3 - Episode 1!
I did!! And I was sooo hooked on the episode until they showed previews for next weeks episode. I actually yelled at the tv when I saw Kate and Sawyer making out.

I can't believe how pissed off I was. Grrr!!

It was sweet when he threw her the biscuit though. Guess I should have seen it coming.

And holy crap to the real other's "camp." Definitely wasn't expecting that.

Were you mad b/c you wanted her and Jack to hook up instead? I screamed out loud too when I saw it but it was an excited woo-hoo! I'm just glad someone's hooking up and I kinda figured it was gonna be them after the weird kiss with Jack last season. 

So I guess Ben (formerly known as Henry) is the leader of this community since he seems to organize everything. The book they were reading at the beginning was Carrie, in case anyone is wondering. We stopped it to examine it. lol Never know...might end up having something to do with something.

I'm thinking the cages where they have Sawyer and Kate now must be the cages where they kept the polar bears since that guy said, "the bears figured it out in 2 hours" to Sawyer.

I enjoyed seeing more background on Jack. I cannot believe they have so much info on everyone! Wtf!? Where would they get the autopsy report of Jack's deceased father!? Must have communication with the outside. I had tears in my eyes when Jack said all he wanted to know was if his ex was happy. He obviously still loved her.

So the dharma station where Jack is being held is under water. I freaked when he opened the door! And this girl is working to gain his trust but why? What are they using him for? So many questions? lol


----------



## Marisol (Oct 5, 2006)

I did watch it and it was so awesome. Totally worth the wait.

It was sad at the end when Jack asked about Sarah. I thought for sure he wa going to ask the name of the man she is with now. But when he asked if she was happy, my heart dropped.

Was it me or did Kate look drugged when she showed up at the cage? She wasn't her fiery self. What did Ben mean about the next two weeks were going to be rough?

Next week's episode looks amazing. I cannot wait for it!


----------



## monniej (Oct 5, 2006)

i'm so hooked on this show! did dharma just leave their entrie staff on that island? too weird!


----------



## girl_geek (Oct 5, 2006)

Was it just me, or did anyone else find the fish biscuit scene hilarious? Actually, I think just think the term "fish biscuit" is hilarious .... "Oh look, you finally got a fish biscuit, it only took the bears 2 hours" lol






Later that night, a friend asked my husband what he thought of the episode (obviously wanting to discuss conspiracy theories), and hubby instead said his favorite part was the fish biscuit scene! lol

I'm never creative enough to think of my own theories, I just read them on the web or ask my Lost-obsessed friend at work, lol... I was thinking, though, that when Kate was brought back to the cage, maybe she wasn't drugged, but maybe she was shocked/depressed/etc over what Ben (Henry) told her was going to happen in the next 2 weeks? I don't know, maybe she would be more likely to get mad rather than depressed at that kind of news....

Fish biscuits ...


----------



## mehrunissa (Oct 5, 2006)

Oh Lord, last night's episode was GOOOOD! I was weirded out by the little town The Others had going on, because I guess I thought it was a flashback at first. Also, Ben is very, very evil - he just took off and closed the door behind him when Jack opened the tank, and left Juliette (the blond woman talking to Jack) behind. Lol.

Juliette bothered me, btw - so patronizing to Jack, like he has no right to be angry over being locked up.

I thought Sawyer throwing the fish biscuit to Kate was so sweet, specially his little smile there when she started nibbling on it. Awww, I'm warming up to him. Btw, the guy who was in the other cage first, what the hell was that about? I wonder what they did to him.

Excellent season premiere.


----------



## Amandine (Oct 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Were you mad b/c you wanted her and Jack to hook up instead? I screamed out loud too when I saw it but it was an excited woo-hoo! I'm just glad someone's hooking up and I kinda figured it was gonna be them after the weird kiss with Jack last season. It was definitely because I wanted her and Jack to hook up. I really thought it was going to happen when they first show Jack in the hatch and he's screaming for Kate.
Plus, Sawyer's already hooked up with Anna Lucia. Let someone else get a little action. *sheesh* Now I guess they're going to have Jack hook up with the lady who was interogating him... or maybe he'll spend the rest of his life on the island thinking about Sara. He wasn't all that fixated on her in the last season, though. Could it have been the drugs they gave him?

And yeah... the fish biscuit thing cracked me up. I definitely think that's where the polar bears were kept. But if Sawyer's in the polar bear cage... where are the polar bears??

The whole Hydra Hatch thing freaked me out. Thinking about a bunch of sharks makes me all twitchy. I wonder how many there are and if we'll ever see them. Sharks totally freak me out. The only thing that could be worse is if there was a snake hatch as well. *shudder*

Oh, where do you think the guy in the other cage came from? Is he an other? Was he from the plane?


----------



## Sophia (Oct 6, 2006)

I just saw the 1st of the 3rd season, but my question is what happened to Mr Eko and John??????????????


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Sophia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just saw the 1st of the 3rd season, but my question is what happened to Mr Eko and John?????????????? I'd like to know that too and I guess we'll have to wait to find out! I sure hope they are still alive!
On to the fish biscuit again lol, I thought Ben had already fed Kate but she seemed hungry still. Maybe she didn't eat b/c she was too upset? I know I wouldn't have been able to.

Yeah, I wondered who the guy in the other cage was, too.


----------



## girl_geek (Oct 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Sophia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just saw the 1st of the 3rd season, but my question is what happened to Mr Eko and John?????????????? We will find out in the third episode





Next week we find out what happened Sayid, Jin, and Sun...


----------



## pla4u (Oct 7, 2006)

Every episode you get more questions than answers...I enjoy that though..


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 9, 2006)

I cannot wait for Wednesday. I thought fish biscuit was pretty funny too. I thought it was a great season premiere. Their camp was a shocker for me I am still trying to figure it all out. I am hoping this season they answer a few questions and give us more questions. If they never answer anything It will become to frustrating to watch.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm surprised there were no comments over last week's episode. My fave line from it was when Sawyer said to Kate, "Chain gang looks good on you, Freckles." LOL

I'm looking forward to tonight's episode! I can't wait to see what happened in the hatch!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 18, 2006)

Everyone seems really excited about this show, I think i'll start watching it.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jdepp_84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Everyone seems really excited about this show, I think i'll start watching it. Oh, you definitely should! But you need to go get the other seasons and watch them first to catch up. So hurry! lol


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 18, 2006)

I LOVE LOST! So excited for tonight...


----------



## Marisol (Oct 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm surprised there were no comments over last week's episode. My fave line from it was when Sawyer said to Kate, "Chain gang looks good on you, Freckles." LOL 
I'm looking forward to tonight's episode! I can't wait to see what happened in the hatch!

Lost was great tonight. What was up with Hurley's Deja Vu thing?


----------



## mehrunissa (Oct 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lost was great tonight. What was up with Hurley's Deja Vu thing? When he was talking to Desmond while walking back to the beach, has asked him about the fail-safe key and what happened at the hatch, and told Desmond how the sky turned purple and the island started shaking, to which Desmond replies that he missed it, and that Locke was going to find Jack, Kate, and Sawyer because he said so in his speech. But Locke hadn't given a speech yet...Thus the "deja vu" after the actual speech happened. Freaky.
Great episode tonight - I miss Boone! He's such a cutie. And they briefly introduced a couple of new cast members - Roderigo Santoro and some chick. Don't know 'bout anybody else, but I'm looking forward to lusting over another 'Lost' stud, hehe.

Was anybody else bothered by Locke wasting paper like that with his notes to Charlie when he couldn't talk? It annoyed me so much, I got distracted and had to rewind a good bit. How many notepads do they have lying around on this island if he can afford to be so generous with it? Lol.

Oh, and judging by the preview, next week looks delicious - what will Kate say?


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 19, 2006)

hahah i love it but in truth am starting to get annoied with it not going anywhere i read somewhere that they lost alot of viewers either wqy i LOVED the whole dejavu thing! but the polar bear???

an no lol i guess im not an enviromentalist, the paperthing didnt bother me one bitt eehh sorry


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 19, 2006)

the paper thing bothered me. Hell your on a frickin island, you need to conserve that stuff!!


----------



## mehrunissa (Oct 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif the paper thing bothered me. Hell your on a frickin island, you need to conserve that stuff!! That's exactly what was going through my mind! Lol!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 20, 2006)

LOL you guys!

It's never explained to us why Locke was in a wheel chair before. I thought it might have done that with his flashback but nothing yet. Sooo many unanswered questions! His vision was weird, huh!? And the deju vu thing was trippy, too.

So is Kate being forced to choose between Sawyer and Jack!? OMG, next week looks good!


----------



## Marisol (Oct 20, 2006)

I can't wait for next week. Do you think that the polar bear was real? Part of me thinks that it was an illusion.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif the paper thing bothered me. Hell your on a frickin island, you need to conserve that stuff!! They can make their own paper! lol. Locke already knows how to make glue!

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I can't wait for next week. Do you think that the polar bear was real? Part of me thinks that it was an illusion. I suppose it could have been.



I was thinking it might be real because the Zeke guy had said to Sawyer that the bears had figured out how to get the fish biscuits in two hours...so I'm thinking that he was referring to the polar bears...who are no longer in the cages for some reason. So I'm thinking the polar bears are real. But I could be assuming way too much. lol!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 23, 2006)

Yes, I believe the Polar Bears are real, too.


----------



## girl_geek (Oct 23, 2006)

Yeah, I think the polar bears are real, but when it attacked in the cave, it sure looked like a bad CGI or some kind of fake bear





And Lisa, I thought the same thing about Locke wasting paper!


----------



## Marisol (Nov 2, 2006)

I can't believe he is dead. Wow... I thought for sure he would die next week since they kept building up the hype. Actually, I didn't think it would be Ecko that died. Why do you all think he died? Was it because he made peace with his past? I was teary eyed when they showed a young Ecko and a young Yemi walking together (afte Ecko died). How creepy was it when he told John that "they were next". WTF!

I am so confused as to what is going on with the Others and Jack. What is Juliette's deal? Why does she want Ben dead? Next episode looks soooooooo good and its the last episode of the year. Yikes!

The guy with the patch. Is he in another hatch? Wow... that rhymed! LOL


----------



## jayleelah (Nov 2, 2006)

I can't wait to watch it!!!

Marisoooooooool! don't tell me Ecko's dead!


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 2, 2006)

Im loving the new season but ill be honest and say i missed most of the 2nd season, i need to get the DVDs!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *The guy with the patch. Is he in another hatch?* Wow... that rhymed! LOL LMAO! I think so. Could he see them seeing him?
I am so bummed that Mr. Ecko is dead!




He was one of my favorite characters. I don't understand why it killed him either. After he whispered in Locke's ear, I kept saying out loud over and over again, "What did he say!?" I think I bug Chris sometimes b/c i'm so vocal during it and he has to rewind it all the time. Then when Sayid asked John, "What did he say?" I was like, "Yeah, tell us what he said!!" I think I get too involved in this show. hehe His answer freakin' tripped me out, though!

I guess Juliette and a "few others" (as she said) are scared of Ben as a leader and want a change. I wonder what Jack will do.

I can't believe next week is season finale! But it's coming back on in January, right??


----------



## Marisol (Nov 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LMAO! I think so. Could he see them seeing him?
I am so bummed that Mr. Ecko is dead!



He was one of my favorite characters. I don't understand why it killed him either. After he whispered in Locke's ear, I kept saying out loud over and over again, "What did he say!?" I think I bug Chris sometimes b/c i'm so vocal during it and he has to rewind it all the time. Then when Sayid asked John, "What did he say?" I was like, "Yeah, tell us what he said!!" I think I get too involved in this show. hehe His answer freakin' tripped me out, though!

I guess Juliette and a "few others" (as she said) are scared of Ben as a leader and want a change. I wonder what Jack will do.

I can't believe next week is season finale! But it's coming back on in January, right??

I don't know if he could see them or what but that is what it seems like to me. 
I was sad that Eko died. I thought that he brought a balance to the group. Notice how all of the Tailies with the exception of Bernard have died.

It does come back in January.


----------



## girl_geek (Nov 3, 2006)

I heard the next new episode is Feb. 7, but then we have non-stop new episodes until May





Maybe Eko died because he refused to confess like "Yemi" asked (or whoever it was -- the smoke monster in human form maybe?)


----------



## Marisol (Nov 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I heard the next new episode is Feb. 7, but then we have non-stop new episodes until May




Maybe Eko died because he refused to confess like "Yemi" asked (or whoever it was -- the smoke monster in human form maybe?)

Part of me thinks that Ecko died because he confesed. Even though he isn't sorry for his "sins", he confesed that he lived with the life he was given.


----------



## girl_geek (Nov 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LMAO! I think so. Could he see them seeing him? If nothing else, he probably saw a light turn on the camera or something ... or maybe he had his own monitor and could see them


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Maybe Eko died because he refused to confess like "Yemi" asked (or whoever it was -- the smoke monster in human form maybe?) That's what I thought, too.


----------



## mehrunissa (Nov 3, 2006)

Just saw the episode. Gosh, I'm going to miss Eko. He had a very calming presence on the show, even with his violent past. And I liked how they juxtaposed him and Locke. Darn it.

When Juliette showed him that video, didn't that creep you out? I was totally thinking that she's playing Jack and she's probably more evil than Ben, lol. Jack is a smart guy, I'm sure there'll be some twist due to him realizing something nobody wanted him to figure out.

Previews - did they show Kate and Sawyer doing it??? I guess this means the Jack/Kate/Sawyer triangle is over for sure! Man, I really liked their love triangle. I don't like Juliette and her crooked smirk!


----------



## LVA (Nov 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mehrunissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Just saw the episode. Gosh, I'm going to miss Eko. He had a very calming presence on the show, even with his violent past. And I liked how they juxtaposed him and Locke. Darn it.
When Juliette showed him that video, didn't that creep you out? I was totally thinking that she's playing Jack and she's probably more evil than Ben, lol. Jack is a smart guy, I'm sure there'll be some twist due to him realizing something nobody wanted him to figure out.

Previews - did they show Kate and Sawyer doing it??? I guess this means the Jack/Kate/Sawyer triangle is over for sure! Man, I really liked their love triangle. I don't like Juliette and her crooked smirk!

that video puts so much more question into my head! 
hmm .. one more episode and ... we all have to wait again .. i hate the waiting ... grr ..



i just wanna know the ending sooo bad .. why every1 is on the island ... i want all my questions answered . .but @ the same time ... i don't want it to end .. cuz i'm realli gonna miss this show when it does


----------



## Marisol (Nov 9, 2006)

I can't believe that no one has posted to this thread yet. I liked how they ended it. I just can't believe that we have to wait 3 months to see what happens. I felt so bad when Jack saw Kate and Sawyer in the cage. How effed up was that? But at the same time it was hot!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I felt so bad when Jack saw Kate and Sawyer in the cage. *How effed up was that? But at the same time it was hot*! LOL I totally concur! 
It sucks b/c Jack doesn't know they're stuck on another island. Think they will be able to escape? Maybe Alex will help them.


----------



## girl_geek (Nov 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL I totally concur! 
It sucks b/c Jack doesn't know they're stuck on another island. Think they will be able to escape? Maybe Alex will help them.

Yeah, I was thinking that Jack needs to find out they're on another island!
I'm actually kind of glad Kate and Sawyer are getting together, since I think they seem more like they're fitted to each other -- Jack is too much of a good boy for Kate! Though dang, why is Sawyer getting all the action? lol


----------



## mehrunissa (Nov 10, 2006)

Aww, I felt so sad for Jack when Kate and Sawyer hooked up, eventhough those two are probably more compatible what with their shady, criminal pasts. But Jack's reaction was so sweet when they brought Kate in, until she asked him to do the operation.

I knew Jack was going to come up with something to throw a wrench in the Others' plans! My Mr. Smarty Pants comes through for me again, lol.

And why does that one dude have such a grudge against Sawyer - Sawyer didn't kill his wife. I don't get it. Did something happen and I totally missed/ forgot it?


----------



## girl_geek (Nov 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mehrunissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Aww, I felt so sad for Jack when Kate and Sawyer hooked up, eventhough those two are probably more compatible what with their shady, criminal pasts. But Jack's reaction was so sweet when they brought Kate in, until she asked him to do the operation.
I knew Jack was going to come up with something to throw a wrench in the Others' plans! My Mr. Smarty Pants comes through for me again, lol.

And why does that one dude have such a grudge against Sawyer - Sawyer didn't kill his wife. I don't get it. Did something happen and I totally missed/ forgot it?

Didn't he hear Sawyer say, "Yay, that was us -- we shot her" when they brought Colleen (the guy's wife) by? That would be enough to make me angry...


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Didn't he hear Sawyer say, "Yay, that was us -- we shot her" when they brought Colleen (the guy's wife) by? That would be enough to make me angry... Oh, yeah, I forgot about that. Didn't he say, "score 1 for us" or something like that? Anyways, I was wondering what his deal was with him too but now that makes sense.


----------



## Marisol (Nov 10, 2006)

Do you think that they are really on another island? Here is my question - how would they have gotten to that other island if Michael took their boat?


----------



## girl_geek (Nov 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh, yeah, I forgot about that. Didn't he say, "score 1 for us" or something like that? Anyways, I was wondering what his deal was with him too but now that makes sense. Yeah, I couldn't remember the words he used, but he definitely said something along those lines with a smirk on his face...

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Do you think that they are really on another island? Here is my question - how would they have gotten to that other island if Michael took their boat? While I suppose they could still be on the main island (and could have shown Sawyer a previously unknown second island, telling him it was the main island), there are some theories on how they can travel between islands. There might be underground tunnels, or the Others might have their own boat or submarine called The Galaga. In the episode with Sun and Jin, didn't you wonder how the Others got on the boat without crossing the beach _and_ without getting wet? Makes me think they had their own transportation....
And yes, I have spent entirely too much time lately reading theories on Lostpedia


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah, I couldn't remember the words he used, but he definitely said something along those lines with a smirk on his face...


While I suppose they could still be on the main island (and could have shown Sawyer a previously unknown second island, telling him it was the main island), there are some theories on how they can travel between islands. There might be underground tunnels, or the Others might have their own boat or submarine called The Galaga. In the episode with Sun and Jin, didn't you wonder how the Others got on the boat without crossing the beach _and_ without getting wet? Makes me think they had their own transportation....

And yes, I have spent entirely too much time lately reading theories on Lostpedia





LOL That's cool! Thanks for the info, Jen!


----------



## girl_geek (Nov 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL That's cool! Thanks for the info, Jen! No problem, I am turning into a Lost geek lately



One of my coworkers is totally obsessed with Lost and is one of those guys that pores over every detail and reads all the conspiracy theories online, and he introdoced me to Lostpedia!


----------



## Marisol (Nov 11, 2006)

I thought this was funny!


----------



## LVA (Nov 11, 2006)

lol, Thx Mari!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 11, 2006)

I can't see anything.


----------



## Marisol (Nov 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I can't see anything. Here ya go!
Link


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here ya go!
Link

I just caught the very tail end of that the other night so thanks for posting! LOL


----------



## Marisol (Feb 7, 2007)

WHOOO HOOO! I am so glad that Lost is back. 16 episodes with no repeats. I am so psyched! Who is excited for Lost?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif WHOOO HOOO! I am so glad that Lost is back. 16 episodes with no repeats. I am so psyched! Who is excited for Lost? Oh, I AM!!!!! lol. Can't wait!!!!





Is it sad to be this excited about a tv show? lol.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm soooo excited! And I just can't hide it!

I'm going to a sneak preview of Norbit tonight so i'll be recording tonight's episode and cannot wait to watch it!


----------



## Marisol (Feb 8, 2007)

So did anyone watch it? Did you see the special before it?


----------



## Amandine (Feb 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So did anyone watch it? Did you see the special before it? I watched both, and they were pretty good. 
The special was great because the producers explained what the characters were feeling about each other. I got all excited when they said that int the love triangle Kate really loves Jack but wants Sawyer because he's the personality type that she knows. (Obviously, I'm a Kate and Jack fan.)

The episode was all over the place. Kate's telling Jack that she won't leave him. Sawyer's giving her the WTF look. Juliette is apparently a prisoner on the island even though it seemed like she was one of the people in charge. And then Ben has been raising Alex as his daughter? Why did they keep the name the French-Lady gave her?

Oh, and I know they cut the walkie talkie before the guy could finish his sentence, but it sounded like they were referring to Juliette as Alex's mother. Did anyone else catch that or am I just looking for conspiracy theories?


----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 8, 2007)

oh boy, I have it recorded, may be I'll watch it tonight. I'm so excited Lost is back!


----------



## FeverDream (Feb 8, 2007)

I must be the only person in the world who doesn't watch Lost or Gray's Anatomy. So, in terms of pop culture, I'm pretty "lost" myself, lol.


----------



## CubNan (Feb 8, 2007)

Great episode last night.


----------



## natalierb (Feb 9, 2007)

It was a great episode! I was so excited to see a flashback on Juliet. Now we have an idea of how she joined Dharma. I can't believe Ben is Alex's father! Oh, I can't wait till next week.


----------



## girl_geek (Feb 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Amandine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh, and I know they cut the walkie talkie before the guy could finish his sentence, but it sounded like they were referring to Juliette as Alex's mother. Did anyone else catch that or am I just looking for conspiracy theories? I didn't catch that at all -- does anyone else remember what they were saying there?
I half-way watched the special beforehand, while surfing the Internet



It mostly just summarized everything I already knew so I didn't pay a whole lot of attention ...

One of my coworkers pointed out that Ben might not be Alex's father -- the way they used the words "Ben" and "your father" when talking to Alex *might* have been referring to two different people. I don't remember all of the exact wording myself, though -- my first impression was that Ben was her father, so maybe my coworker is also looking for conspiracy theories



I have one coworker who is obsessed with Lost, and during the hiatus this season, he successfully convinced two other coworkers to watch all the old episodes on DVD/abc.com and they are now watching the new ones with us, so I have a feeling our Thursday lunch conversations are going to be primarily about Lost





I am interested to see what will happen with Carl when he joins the other Losties...


----------



## Amandine (Feb 9, 2007)

Hmm... I think I interpreted the "Ben being Alex's dad" differently then everyone else did.

I thought Danielle and her husband had Alex, the Others took Alex away, and Ben's been raising Alex as his child. I don't think he's biologically her father.

I also think something about the island is sterilizing the others. That's why the 20 something year old uterus looked 60 something years old. I think that's also why they're stealing children/babies. Because they can't have their own.

Just a thought


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Amandine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hmm... I think I interpreted the "Ben being Alex's dad" differently then everyone else did.
I thought Danielle and her husband had Alex, the Others took Alex away, and *Ben's been raising Alex as his child*. *I don't think he's biologically her father*.

Yes, this was my exact interpretation, too!

Quote:
I also think something about the island is sterilizing the others. That's why the 2something year old uterus looked 60 something years old. I think that's also why they're stealing children/babies. Because they can't have their own.
Just a thought

Good thought!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 14, 2007)

Ok, I didn't see this posted anywhere else, so I thought I'd share it here. This is all sorts of information that I've found from "*The LOST Experience*."

I'm posting this as a spoiler because it is information on the history of the island, the Hanso Foundation (and the Dharma Initiative), as well as the meaning of the numbers. So if you don't want to know, please don't click!



Here are the videos from Rachel Blake (investigating corruption in the Hanso Foundation) I think they're in the right order, but I might be off:























Here is the original orientation video (the one for the "Swan" and the other hatch were apparently fakes...part of the experiments?) and Rachel Blake's last video from Sri Lanka:

And here is a video fully explaining "The LOST Experience" if you don't get it:


----------



## natalierb (Feb 14, 2007)

The Lost Experience was great! I watched it over the summer!

Okay, this is sort of but not really a spoiler since it's about the last episode, so just in case *****SPOILER WARNING*****

I listen to a lot of Lost podcasts, and one of them talked about the scene where Karl is watching the creepy brainwash video in room 23. Someone thought to play it backwards, and when you listen to the audio, it says "only fools are enslaved by time and space" Here's the link, it's really creepy Lost Easter Eggs: Only fools are enslaved by time and space

This really adds on to my theory that a lot of the whole theme to Lost has to do with time travel. Another interesting thing that someone pointed out was that the book that Aldo (the guy guarding the place where Karl was in) was reading was called "A Brief History of Time" by Stephen Hawking. This book is supposed to be about time travel and warpholes.

One last thing in reference to time- the company that was trying to recruit Juliet was called Mittelos... if you scramble the words around, it comes out to "time lost" or "lost time".


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 15, 2007)

That audio is REALLY cool! Thanks!


----------



## natalierb (Feb 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That audio is REALLY cool! Thanks!



Your welcome! I'm glad you liked it!


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 15, 2007)

I was looking for this thread. Todays ep was really good because alot of it wasnt on the island.


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 15, 2007)

I actually started to watch Lost for the first time in a while now (watched few 1st season, none of 2nd season), so I had no idea about the Lost experience! That was pretty awesome! I bet I'm so out of loop though, lol!


----------



## hollyxann (Feb 15, 2007)

so i was soo confused with todays show. lol. well at first i was.

but todays ep. totally goes with the time travel theory. this show keeps me on my toes soo much. lol.

how about next weeks ep. so now we find out about the taken ones.

this site has a lot of info about lost on it.

Main Page - Lostpedia


----------



## Marisol (Feb 15, 2007)

I am seriously confused and I love it. That is why I like this show so much because it always keeps us guessing. How eerie was it that Desmond is really trying to save Charlie? But even weirder that Charlie and Desmond have met before? I guess they all are connected. I can't wait for next week.

I will have to watch all the info posted about Lost.


----------



## natalierb (Feb 15, 2007)

Wow, it was a great episode! I knew Desmond was gonna see Charlie in a flashback because I saw it in a spoiler a couple of months ago. Again, time travel plays a role. And again, it leaves us confused and wanting more lol!


----------



## hollyxann (Feb 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am seriously confused and I love it. That is why I like this show so much because it always keeps us guessing. How eerie was it that Desmond is really trying to save Charlie? But even weirder that Charlie and Desmond have met before? I guess they all are connected. I can't wait for next week. 
I will have to watch all the info posted about Lost.

thats one of the main themes is that some way or another they are all connected. may it be directly or through someone else. 
i dont wanna see charlie die. that will make me sad. its like final destination.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *natalierb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow, it was a great episode! I knew Desmond was gonna see Charlie in a flashback because I saw it in a spoiler a couple of months ago. Again, time travel plays a role. And again, it leaves us confused and wanting more lol! That's funny that your post before with the link was all about time and time travel and then that was discussed this episode! lol.
I had thought at first that Desmond had entered an alternate universe when he was wrong about the soccer game. Do you really think he travelled through time...or do you think it was all in his imagination while he was unconscious?


----------



## girl_geek (Feb 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *hollyxann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thats one of the main themes is that some way or another they are all connected. may it be directly or through someone else. Yeah, if you peruse Lostpedia (or watch the old episodes very closely), a lot of the Losties ran into each other before the island, before they knew each other -- usually just little things like walking by each other, but sometimes more significant like Libby and Hurley in the same mental institution!


----------



## natalierb (Feb 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That's funny that your post before with the link was all about time and time travel and then that was discussed this episode! lol.
I had thought at first that Desmond had entered an alternate universe when he was wrong about the soccer game. Do you really think he travelled through time...or do you think it was all in his imagination while he was unconscious?

I just remembered something! Have you seen the Terminator movies? Everytime Arnold traveled through time, he would end up naked! Desmond woke up naked! It fits!


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 17, 2007)

This past episode was just awesome!

seems more and more this series is turning into a more sci-fi stuff (totally unexpected for me since I haven't kept up with the Lost, lol). love it!


----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 17, 2007)

They are explaining the misteries next time (riiiiiiiiiiight!!)


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 17, 2007)

i need to rent the other seasons because i didnt watch the 2nd which sucks.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *natalierb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just remembered something! Have you seen the Terminator movies? Everytime Arnold traveled through time, he would end up naked! Desmond woke up naked! It fits! Good catch! That sounds like something they'd do on purpose! lol.
In case anyone's interested, I tried to read Ben's lips when he was on the operating table talking to Juliet (in the episode before last). They showed two clips of him talking, and it looked like he said:

"Help them get a boat"

"I want you to help them, Juliet"


----------



## natalierb (Feb 21, 2007)

Wow, Stereoxgirl, you're good! I kept watching it on my ipod to figure out what they were saying, but I'm a horrible lip reader. Good job! I can't wait for tonight's episode.


----------



## Marisol (Feb 22, 2007)

I hate to say it but I am lost. What the heck is going on? What were the three questions answered that we were teased about all week long? Oy vey!


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 22, 2007)

I thought it was supposed to be one out of the three questions answered?

anyhoos, I'm just guessing that the answer was - they live somewhere else, not on the island. (actually from carl, it sounded like they also live on the same island as the main cast! maybe on the other side or something?)

The island where Jack was captive is just their work place. working on what I would like to know, lol! it'd be interesting to see where their actual "home" is though.

edit: on a side note, it was really interesting how Jack was marked by Bai Ling's character, and Juliette gets marked as well by Ben. and they're going to form an alliance! yay!


----------



## natalierb (Feb 22, 2007)

One of the questions answered is how and where Jack got his tatoos. That was a question fans were wondering about from season one.

Another was are Cindy the flight attendant and the kids from the tail section still alive? Looks like it!


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *natalierb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif One of the questions answered is how and where Jack got his tatoos. That was a question fans were wondering about from season one.
Another was are Cindy the flight attendant and the kids from the tail section still alive? Looks like it!

Ohhhh, now I see, hehehe!!! thanks for pointing that out!




yeah, I wonder if the storyline will delve into how the flight attendant and the kid ended up with them.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm wondering what Juliet's "mark" means. I think it means more than just that she's a murderer, because when Isabel said that Juliet was to be marked, Alex and Tom both looked shocked like it was something REALLY bad.

Could it mean that she's banished or cursed or that she'll never leave the island alive or something along those lines?

I can't wait til next week's episode!!! More answers! YAY! lol.


----------



## natalierb (Feb 22, 2007)

Here is a great screencap from last week's episode "Flashes Before Your Eyes"

The painting that Claire's boyfriend Tom worked on in season one is in Charles Widmore's office


----------



## pure25honey (Feb 23, 2007)

ok i didn't really care for yesterday's episode only cause i can't stand not knowing everything. I have so many more questions and none were answered!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pure25honey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ok i didn't really care for yesterday's episode only cause i can't stand not knowing everything. I have so many more questions and none were answered! I know what you mean. But Jack's totally hot, so I didn't mind so much...




lol.
I think we get a lot of answers the week after next.


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 23, 2007)

I really havent been able to get back into this since the 1st season, shame cause i really liked it


----------



## natalierb (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey ladies! I have some info on some coming episodes! I can't wait for the coming weeks!

*******MAJOR SPOILERS AHEAD******* (For some reason, I couldn't get the spoiler button to work for me)

Source: DarkUFO

Episode S3E12 - Par Avion (Air Date: 14th March 2007)

Flashbacks: Claire

What we know

Charlie exhibits peculiar behavior when Claire has an idea that could get everyone rescued; tensions mount between Sayid and Locke as they continue their journey to rescue Jack.

According to Emilie de Ravin, this season's Claire episode "goes back to when Claire was a lot, lot younger and in a very different place in her life."

They are currently casting an Australian doctor and an Australian cop for episode 12, so it looks like that episode will have an Australia flashback.

Guest starring are John Terry as Christian Shephard, M.C. Gainey as Mr. Friendly/Tom, Mira Furlan as Danielle Rousseau, Andrew Divoff as Mikhail, Gabrielle Fitzpatrick as Lindsey, Julian Barnes as Dr. Woodruff, Rhett Biles as Officer Barnes, Danan Pere as ER doctor, Anne Elizabeth Logan as head nurse and John Medlen as man at crash site.

Episode S3E13 - The Man From Tallahassee (Air Date: 21st March 2007)

Flashbacks: Locke

What we know

BEN OFFERS LOCKE SOME OF THE SECRETS OF THE ISLAND IN ORDER TO THWART HIS POTENTIALLY DESTRUCTIVE PLAN, AND KATE DISCOVERS THAT JACK HAS MADE A DEAL WITH "THE OTHERS" WHEN SHE IS FINALLY REUNITED WITH HIM, ON ABC'S "LOST"

"The Man from Tallahassee" - Ben tries to persuade a determined Locke to call off his destructive plan by offering him some of the secrets of the island, and Kate's reunion with Jack does not go off as planned when she discovers that he has made a deal with "The Others," on "Lost," WEDNESDAY, MARCH 21 (10:00-11:00 p.m., ET), on the ABC Television Network.

Guest starring are M.C. Gainey as Mr. Friendly/Tom, Tania Raymonde as Alex, Nestor Carbonell as Richard Alpert, Mira Furlan as Danielle Rousseau, Kevin Tighe as Anthony Cooper, Patrick J. Adams as Peter Talbot, Barbara Baehler as Mrs. Talbot, Don Nahaku as Detective Reed, Marlene Forte as Detective Mason, Stephen Bishop as William Kincaid, Cleo King as government worker and Brian Goodman as Ryan Pryce.

Casting info

Two homicide detectives from Orange County.

A firm government employee.

A likeable Caucasian male.

A strong, likeable African American male.

Episode S3E14 - Expose (Air Date: 28th March 2007)

Flashbacks: Paulo/Nikki

What we know

HURLEY IS SUSPICIOUS OF SAWYERâ€™S INVOLVEMENT IN AN ISLAND MYSTERY, AND SUN LEARNS THE TRUTH ABOUT HER KIDNAPPING ATTEMPT BY â€œTHE OTHERS,â€ ON ABCâ€™S â€œLOSTâ€

â€œExposÃ©â€ â€“ Hurley begins to suspect that Sawyer may be involved in an island mystery surrounding two fellow survivors, and Sun learns the truth about her past kidnapping attempt by â€œThe Others,â€ on â€œLost,â€ WEDNESDAY, MARCH 28 (10:00-11:00 p.m., ET), on the ABC Television Network.

Guest starring are Kiele Sanchez as Nikki, Rodrigo Santoro as Paulo, William Mapother as Ethan Rom, Ian Somerhalder as Boone, Maggie Grace as Shannon, Daniel Roebuck as Dr. Artz, Billy Dee Williams as Mr. LaShade and Jacob Witkin as Howard L. Zukerman.

Episode S3E15 - Left Behind (Air Date: 4th April 2007)

Flashbacks: Kate

What we know

Cassidy is due for an appearance in this episode.

Episode S3E16 - One of Us (Air Date: 11th April 2007)

Flashbacks: Juliet

What we know

Will feature the time from where we left off in Not in Portland

Episode S3E17 - Catch-22 (Air Date: 18th April 2007)

Flashbacks: Desmond

What we know

- Lost is adding a pivotal new character that is so top secret, all I can tell you is that she's female

- Will reveal Desmond's time in the army and how he got discharged.

- The shooting of a scene was witnessed at St. Andrew's Priory near downtown Honolulu. Desmond was seen neatly shorn. He was in a long grey robe. He was talking to another man, a superior perhaps, in a black robe and skull cap. Desmond got down on his knees, palms together and up, as if to receive communion.

Episode will feature Theodore (50s, Male, Caucasian), Kenneth (20s, Male, Caucasian, Scottish, Kenneth is a working class type who is quite quick to throw a punch), Ruth (20s, Female, Caucasian, Scottish, Pretty. Ruth is said to be a strong and pretty woman who has rather sad eyes) and a unknown female (20s-30s, European or Asian, very attractive, tough, Intelligent, Fit)

Episode S3E18 - D.O.C (Air Date: 25th April 2007)

Flashbacks: Jin

What we know

The producers have confirmed that this season we will find out who Sun's baby's father is so we assume it could be this episode.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for sharing!

Do you think that Claire is Jack's half-sister? I think it's possible. lol.


----------



## natalierb (Mar 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks for sharing!
Do you think that Claire is Jack's half-sister? I think it's possible. lol.

Oh yeah! People have been saying that for months! Ever since that one episode (I think it was an Ana Lucia flashback) where Christian Sheperd goes into some lady's house in Australia to see his daughter, people have been saying it's Claire. I guess it's confirmed because his name is in the cast list for this week's episode!
BTW Stereoxgirl, what did you think of last week's episode? It was one of my favorites!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *natalierb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh yeah! People have been saying that for months! Ever since that one episode (I think it was an Ana Lucia flashback) where Christian Sheperd goes into some lady's house in Australia to see his daughter, people have been saying it's Claire. I guess it's confirmed because his name is in the cast list for this week's episode!
BTW Stereoxgirl, what did you think of last week's episode? It was one of my favorites!

I really liked it, too! I kind of wish they would have given us more answers, though.
I can't wait for tonight!!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 15, 2007)

Tonight's episode was great!

Goth/Rocker Claire is hott!!!! lol.


----------



## natalierb (Mar 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Tonight's episode was great!
Goth/Rocker Claire is hott!!!! lol.





Ooh, an hour and a half to go here until it's on! I can't wait!


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 15, 2007)

i hate this show. 1 hr feels like 15min and then i have to wait a week. ughh

lol


----------



## natalierb (Mar 15, 2007)

What an awesome episode! I knew Claire and Jack were half sister and brother! Ugh, I cannot wait till next week, I am so impatient!


----------



## jayleelah (Mar 15, 2007)

tell me more tell me more

pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *natalierb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What an awesome episode! I knew Claire and Jack were half sister and brother! Ugh, I cannot wait till next week, I am so impatient! since I missed earlier seasons, I'm so out of loop here (even though I watched it last nite). Can you explain?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *tadzio79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif since I missed earlier seasons, I'm so out of loop here (even though I watched it last nite). Can you explain? Sure! What would you like to know?


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 15, 2007)

so was claire's father actually Jack's father too? That's how they're related? (I feel so stupid asking this question, hehe)

and Locke is seemingly suspicious (pushing that guy into the security line thing and hiding the explosives), and I wonder if he actually has ties to the others?

And Desmond keeps saving Charlie from dying... I wonder if he's having flashes like in a dream or is he actually going back and forth?


----------



## natalierb (Mar 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *tadzio79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif so was claire's father actually Jack's father too? That's how they're related? (I feel so stupid asking this question, hehe)
and Locke is seemingly suspicious (pushing that guy into the security line thing and hiding the explosives), and I wonder if he actually has ties to the others?

And Desmond keeps saving Charlie from dying... I wonder if he's having flashes like in a dream or is he actually going back and forth?

Don't feel stupid at all! If I didn't follow this show religiously, I wouldn't know as much lol!Yes, last night it was confirmed that Claire and Jack share the same father. A lot of fans guessed this because in season 2 during an Ana Lucia (Michelle Rodriguez) flashback, it shows Christian Shepherd (Jack's dad) visiting a house in Australia and arguing with some lady about seeing his daughter. People put two and two together, and they speculated that Claire was probably Christian's daughter. Now we know it's true!

Locke IS acting weird, I don't know what's going on with him. I can't believe he pushed Mikhail into the fence! A lot will be revealed about him next week, including why he became paralyzed.

Desmond also confuses me. I don't know if he's lived through this before, and he's going through time travel, or if he just sees the future. I really like and respect his character this season!

I cannot believe that Jack was laughing and playing football with Mr. Friendly! I think that he's acting fake with them.

I'm soooo loving this season right now! This show is the best!


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *natalierb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I cannot believe that Jack was laughing and playing football with Mr. Friendly! I think that he's acting fake with them.
I'm soooo loving this season right now! This show is the best!

Thanks so much for the explanations!



I hope Jack is just faking it to gain their trust too!

I really wish I had kept up from season 1. my hubby used to love the show and I used to dismiss it, but now I watch it more religiously than he does, lol!


----------



## Marisol (Mar 16, 2007)

I liked last night's episode. I can't wait for next week. I feel like I say that every week.


----------



## girl_geek (Mar 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *tadzio79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks so much for the explanations!



I hope Jack is just faking it to gain their trust too!

I really wish I had kept up from season 1. my hubby used to love the show and I used to dismiss it, but now I watch it more religiously than he does, lol!





I think I've posted this link before, but Main Page - Lostpedia has everything you'd ever want to know and more about Lost -- even though I watch it every week, I still go read the episode summaries the next day because they often point out little things I've missed! But it's a good way to catch up if you don't want to watch all the DVD's of the old episodes! You can read summaries of episodes, or read character bios and articles about certain themes (like the Numbers)


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 22, 2007)

*Spoiler Warning*

I knew it!!! I knew John was going to get pushed out of a window!!! lol. Do you guys think that the episode where Hurley was talking to his financial advisor (or whoever that was) and then a guy fell past the window...do you think that was Locke? I like to think it was. Because that would be another connection! lol.

Also, Ben said he'd let Kate and Sayid go as soon as Jack got off the island. Since that isn't going to happen anytime soon now, do you think Ben will keep Kate, Sayid, and (possibly) Locke hostage?

Things are getting good!!!!

Next week sounds like it's going to blow our minds! lol.



Can't wait!


----------



## natalierb (Mar 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *Spoiler Warning*
I knew it!!! I knew John was going to get pushed out of a window!!! lol. Do you guys think that the episode where Hurley was talking to his financial advisor (or whoever that was) and then a guy fell past the window...do you think that was Locke? I like to think it was. Because that would be another connection! lol.

Also, Ben said he'd let Kate and Sayid go as soon as Jack got off the island. Since that isn't going to happen anytime soon now, do you think Ben will keep Kate, Sayid, and (possibly) Locke hostage?

Things are getting good!!!!

Next week sounds like it's going to blow our minds! lol.



Can't wait!

Great observation! That's what I thought at first, but after viewing the video: Lost Rumours: TRUE : Did Locke's father cause Locke leg injury

There is a building across the street, and the man is falling face down. When Locke fell, there were palm trees around. It could still be possible though!

Man, Lost is getting so insanely good that I cannot wait a week between episodes! I don't know what Ben's gonna do with Kate, Sayid and Locke. I wonder what Locke's gonna do with his dad? Do you think the smoke monster took the form of his dad?

The guy who worked for Mittelos that recruited Juliet is on the island, that was interesting.

I wish Danielle called out to Alex! I want to see them unite!


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 23, 2007)

Great episode i just finishes watching it on abc.com


----------



## Marisol (Mar 23, 2007)

How awesome of an episode was that. Ben is so freaking manipulative that I love it. He plays his character so well. I agree with what has been said already. What do you think John will do to his dad?


----------



## natalierb (Mar 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif How awesome of an episode was that. Ben is so freaking manipulative that I love it. He plays his character so well. I agree with what has been said already. What do you think John will do to his dad? Ugh, I just read that we won't see what John's dad until 5 weeks from now!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *natalierb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ugh, I just read that we won't see what John's dad until 5 weeks from now! GRR!!! lol. I want to know!
I hear next week's episode is supposed to be really good, though.


----------



## juicycouturegrl (Mar 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *natalierb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ugh, I just read that we won't see what John's dad until 5 weeks from now! 5 weeks??? i hate how they make us wait when it starts getting good...
but could the "mysterious box" be how Jack saw his dead dad on the island in season 1? and Kate saw the black horse? or could that be because of something else? i dunno, as soon as Ben said that, thats what i thought of.

its about time they told us how John got paralyzed...i can't believe his own dad pushed him out of a window. John never listens, though. Alex tried to tell him that Ben was manipulating him, but he didn't listen. now Jack and Juliet won't get off the island...

what will Jack do to John? they never really got along anyway, and i bet now Jack is really pissed.

*sigh* SO glad there are other LOST fans!!!!! me and my bf watch religiously.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 26, 2007)

I am sooooo addicted to this show. Everytime I think to myself what can they possibly come up with next.....they throw me for a loop. They come out of left field with some of this stuff and I just sit there mesmerized with my jaw wide open.

I think John is up to no good!!!! I also think he should kick the sh*t out of his father...lol


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 27, 2007)

I want it to be Wednesday already! lol.


----------



## natalierb (Mar 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I want it to be Wednesday already! lol. Me too! I am so addicted to this show!
Question for you girls: do you think Locke blew up the submarine or do you think he moved it? When he was walking back down the dock, he was all wet like he was in the water. A lot of people think he moved it, then put the C4 in the water to make it look like he blew up the sub. Locke's smart, so he may be playing games with Ben. He could be doing it to keep the sub for himself.

Another theory I was listening to was that Locke's dad was on the plane, in the first class section (don't know how they came up with this one, but it's interesting).


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *natalierb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Me too! I am so addicted to this show!
Question for you girls: do you think Locke blew up the submarine or do you think he moved it? When he was walking back down the dock, he was all wet like he was in the water. A lot of people think he moved it, then put the C4 in the water to make it look like he blew up the sub. Locke's smart, so he may be playing games with Ben. He could be doing it to keep the sub for himself.

Another theory I was listening to was that Locke's dad was on the plane, in the first class section (don't know how they came up with this one, but it's interesting).

He could have moved it, because the lighting was so dark it was hard to see whether the sub was there or not. I had kind of assumed that he was wet because he put the C4 on the bottom of the sub or something. But it would make sense that he would move/hide the sub and beat Ben at his own game of manipulation! Locke is a smart guy...I just can't tell if he has good intentions or if he's up to no good! lol.
As for Locke's dad being on the plane...that makes me want to watch all the old episodes to check! lol.


----------



## natalierb (Mar 27, 2007)

*Possible spoiler*:

Do you think Locke's dad is the real Sawyer?

Anthony Cooper; Adam Seward-

Anagram for "Sawyer, the con man, a poor dad"

Got this off Main Page - Lostpedia


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *natalierb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *Possible spoiler*: Do you think Locke's dad is the real Sawyer?

Anthony Cooper; Adam Seward-

Anagram for "Sawyer, the con man, a poor dad"

Got this off Main Page - Lostpedia

Hmm...that is very possible! He IS a con man (so much that he's willing to kill to keep his con going)...
I love all these theories! lol.


----------



## juicycouturegrl (Mar 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *natalierb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Me too! I am so addicted to this show!
Question for you girls: do you think Locke blew up the submarine or do you think he moved it? When he was walking back down the dock, he was all wet like he was in the water. A lot of people think he moved it, then put the C4 in the water to make it look like he blew up the sub. Locke's smart, so he may be playing games with Ben. He could be doing it to keep the sub for himself.

Another theory I was listening to was that Locke's dad was on the plane, in the first class section (don't know how they came up with this one, but it's interesting).

Locke doesn't play games very well. he comes off as smart, but he's not very bright. i believe he blew it up because he intended to blow it up. i don't think he would be tricking Ben, he has no reason to. Locke has no intention of leaving that island, or of being rescued. he doesn't want contact with the outside world. he is content in staying on the island, where he can walk around and act tough...things he couldn't do before coming to that island.
but that is just in my opinion!!

ooooh, i can't wait until its 10:00!! i saw the previews last week...i knew something wasn't right with Sun, all along. cheating on Jin...maybe that's not Jin's baby, i bet. or something. she can't be trusted, she has lied so many times before!! i'm so excited i'm rambling!!


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 29, 2007)

wow! I really loved last week's episode! haven't had the chance to watch it till now, and the new episode begins in 5 minutes! woohoo!!

hmmm, I suppose that is possible that John Locke hid the submarine and just blew the c4 under water. I was wondering why he was wet, lol!

dang, we don't get to see his dad for 5 weeks? boo!!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 29, 2007)

Do you think it's possible that either Nikki or Paulo survived being buried alive?

I think it's unlikely, but, then again...it IS LOST...lol.


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 29, 2007)

I didnt like the episode too much but i would be scared to be buried alive! Idk that was so creepy. I need to rent the first 2 seasons of Lost, especially the 2nd one.


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Do you think it's possible that either Nikki or Paulo survived being buried alive?
I think it's unlikely, but, then again...it IS LOST...lol.





I know, wasn't that creepy!??!!!! Paolo probably died. because of the female spider's pheromones, the male spiders were everywhere! so it's quite possible that he probably sustained more than a couple of bites. On the other hand, Nikki probably just had that one spider bite, and she opened her eyes before we see them getting buried. So, I think nikki might survive.

Seriously though, why didn't sawyer or Hurley notice that her eyes OPENED?





overall, this episode was interesting, but I didn't really care for those two, lol


----------



## Marisol (Mar 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Do you think it's possible that either Nikki or Paulo survived being buried alive?
I think it's unlikely, but, then again...it IS LOST...lol.





I don't know. I wish Paolo would survive cause he is hot but I don't know. What was the purpose of having them on the island?
Next week looks gooooood! Kate and the other chick fighting over jack.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 30, 2007)

I thought Sawyer looked so freakin HOT lastnight when he was diging that ditch. He was all sweaty and had his pants low so you can see the "V" in his torso (my fave part on a man). YUMMY!!!!

I thought it was a pretty good episode....I want more!!! Can't wait till next Wednesday!!!!


----------



## juicycouturegrl (Mar 30, 2007)

Nikki was such an idiot! what was she thinking? she remembered the paralization part, but not the part about the smell attracting other males??

she deserved to be buried alive.

i don't think there is much chance that the two of them survived that...besides...they served no real purpose on the island, came out of nowhere, and went just as quick as they'd come.

but i loved how they tried to add them into the scenes from season 1...the crash...like they were ACTUALLY there!


----------



## Jessica (Mar 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *juicycouturegrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif but i loved how they tried to add them into the scenes from season 1...the crash...like they were ACTUALLY there! Wasn't that cool how they did that though??? I was sitting there going..."hey I don't remember them in these scenes"....lmao... Technology has come a long...long way


----------



## juicycouturegrl (Mar 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *JessyAnn74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wasn't that cool how they did that though??? I was sitting there going..."hey I don't remember them in these scenes"....lmao... Technology has come a long...long way oh yea, me and my boyfriend were watching and like "heyyy, she wasn't there in that scene! Boone never asked her for a pen!" and that science guy Artzy fartsy or whatever his name was was barely even a character...he told them about the tide or whatever in season two and proceeded to be blown to bits like an episode or two later...and yet he strewn throughout last night's episode as if he were an intricate part of the show...


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't know. I wish Paolo would survive cause he is hot but I don't know. What was the purpose of having them on the island?
Next week looks gooooood! Kate and the other chick fighting over jack.

Yeah, I wish Paolo would have survived, too!
And regarding the cat fight...I can't wait! lol. Who WOULDN'T fight over Jack??? lol.


----------



## natalierb (Mar 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah, I wish Paolo would have survived, too!
And regarding the cat fight...I can't wait! lol. Who WOULDN'T fight over Jack??? lol.

Lol, I would fight over him any day! He's so hot! Can't wait till next week!
Check out this sneak peek for tomorrow night's episode! What do you guys think? OMG, what is Locke up to?

YouTube - LOST - Left Behind - Sneak Peek 2


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks for posting that link.


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 4, 2007)

OMG natalie, that clip was sooo good!

thanks for sharing! now I can't wait, hehe!


----------



## Marisol (Apr 4, 2007)

This is why I love the show. It keeps me puzzled and makes me want to watch week after week.


----------



## natalierb (Apr 4, 2007)

Here's two more for you ladies to enjoy! OMG, can you tell I'm obsessed with this show! I'm glad you guys liked the other clip!

YouTube - LOST - Left Behind - Sneak Peek 1

YouTube - LOST - Left Behind - Sneak Peek 3


----------



## Marisol (Apr 5, 2007)

This episode rocked! What the heck happened to Locke and the Others? Did they all leave in the submarine or something? Or are they in some sort of hatch?

I liked how Jack is taking Juliet with him. Serves Kate for getting it on with Sawyer. hahahaha

I liked how cute and sexy Sawyer looked while trying to gain a vote to stay in the island. Did he think he was on Survivor or something? LMAO!


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 5, 2007)

yeah Sawyer in today's episode totally reminded me of Survivor! LMAO!!!

it was so crazy that Sawyer's ex helped kate out to meet her mom! (I wouldn't have known that unless my hubby told me that since he's been following lost much longer than I have, hehe)

what the heck was that black smoke thing?! since I've never seen other seasons before so I'm completely lost!


----------



## juicycouturegrl (Apr 5, 2007)

tonight was a really good episode...how weird that these people from others pasts show up in the lives of the survivors pasts as well...!

i knew Juliet was lying to Kate. i don't trust that broad. she turns on people too easily...trying to get Jack to kill Ben, then trying to get Jack to save Ben, letting Kate and Sawyer go and killing whats-his-face...eh.

but Jack bringing her back to the other side...bad idea. sound familiar to anyone?

remember in season 2 when Ana Lucia came after killing Shannon and holding Sawyer, Michael, and Jin hostage? and how everyone was like "whats SHE doing here?" and then she is like outcast for a while, then people start warming up to her...

well, thats just what I thought of!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 5, 2007)

I'd just like to say that Jack is hoooooottttt! lol! Sorry, I had just forgotten how hot he is until I saw last night's episode. lol.






Anyway, I think Locke and the others just went somewhere else on the island? I could be wrong, though.

Juliette is such a manipulator!!! I still like her, though...I'm not sure why???


----------



## natalierb (Apr 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *tadzio79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif what the heck was that black smoke thing?! since I've never seen other seasons before so I'm completely lost! Lol, that's known as "smokey" the smoke monster, and we really don't know what it is, but it has the ability to kill (that's what killed Eko). I think it scans people and reads their memories and decides whether they are good or bad. It looked like it was taking pictures of Juliet. 
I don't believe that Juliet has never seen the smoke monster before. Wasn't that crazy how the fence warded it off? By the way, the numbers Juliet punched in to bring the power up was 1623.

I also kind of like Juliet in some weird way. I don't know if she was sent as a mole or not, but I truly believe that she likes Jack. I loved the look on Kate's face when she Jack asked her about Juliet.

What the heck is going on with Locke? Is he really brainwashed.

I also loved the whole Hurley and Sawyer thing. It was so cute and funny!

I can't wait till next week!


----------



## girl_geek (Apr 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *tadzio79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif what the heck was that black smoke thing?! since I've never seen other seasons before so I'm completely lost! It's "The Monster"!
I am also curious about Locke, looks like he is switching sides!





However, I can't stand Juliet for some reason, she just rubs me the wrong way -- plus she is so manipulative! I don't believe anything she says! And I think it's a bad idea for Jack to bring her along -- how does he know she's not there as a spy or something and is still working with the Others?!

By the way, one of my Lost-obsessed coworkers also hates Juliet. He said he watched this week's episode twice just because he enjoyed seeing Kate beat up Juliet so much!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 12, 2007)

Oooohhh...sneaky Juliet!!!

lol.


----------



## Marisol (Apr 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oooohhh...sneaky Juliet!!!
lol.

I know! I wasn't sure whether or not they should trust her because she would do ANYTHING to get off the island to see her sister and nephew. The next few episodes look so freaking good. I liked the Sawyer/Kate hug.


----------



## natalierb (Apr 12, 2007)

I also loved the Kate and Sawyer hug!!!!

Wow, what an episode! It was awesome! I really wanted to believe that Juliet was good, but I guess not! I think she's doing it because Ben promised her that she would get off that island.

I thought it was interesting how her and Nathan were lovers. Ana Lucia killed Nathan, and that could cause Juliet to have hatred towards the Losties?

Did you guys notice how the mark on the tree (where Juliet went for the medicine) was the same mark branded on her back?

I love this show, I cannot wait till next week!


----------



## Marisol (Apr 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *natalierb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ]Did you guys notice how the mark on the tree (where Juliet went for the medicine) was the same mark branded on her back?

I love this show, I cannot wait till next week!

I did not notice that. Dang you've got a good memory. 
Juliet said that it wasn't in the plan to kidnap Claire but now that I have seen the episode I think she was lying and covering up. What do you all think that Jack feels for her? Whatever it is Kate does not like her at ALL.


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 12, 2007)

I fell asleep towards the middle so ill have to rewatch tonight. lol


----------



## Annia (Apr 12, 2007)

Did any one notice, when Juliet and Kate were together and they saw "the monster" Juliet was surprised?

She asked what that thing was... and how would she know that the sound barrier would work?

I wonder if the others know about it.


----------



## girl_geek (Apr 12, 2007)

Ha ha, I knew Juliet was up to no good...

Originally Posted by *natalierb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Did you guys notice how the mark on the tree (where Juliet went for the medicine) was the same mark branded on her back?I love this show, I cannot wait till next week!

I didn't notice it while watching the show, but I did see it on Lostpedia today



I always read Lostpedia's summary on Thursdays, they usually see something I missed! (Actually the mark on the tree is not EXACTLY the same, but very similar: Tree mark - Lostpedia vs. Juliet's mark - Lostpedia)

Originally Posted by *Annia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Did any one notice, when Juliet and Kate were together and they saw "the monster" Juliet was surprised? 
She asked what that thing was... and how would she know that the sound barrier would work?

I wonder if the others know about it.

Juliet may have been surprised to see the monster if she wasn't expecting it, but I think she definitely knew that the sonic barrier would work. I'm pretty sure the Others know *something* about the monster -- perhaps they don't know everything, but they obviously know something! (And maybe they know more than Juliet's saying -- maybe they even created it or something! You never know...)


----------



## natalierb (Apr 15, 2007)

2 Sneak Peaks for this week's episode, Catch 22. It's a Desmond flashback. I love Desmond!

Video Opr11TGW - darkufo, lost - Dailymotion Share Your Videos

Video 22076617_get_video - darkufo, lost - Dailymotion Share Your Videos

Here's a summary for the upcoming weeks



*******MAJOR SPOILERS AHEAD*********



3.17 - Catch 22 (Desmond Centered)Desmond gets a flash of the future and enlists Hurley, Charlie, and Jin to join him on a mysterious hike. Hurley becomes suspicious that Desmond may be acting without everybody's best interests in mind. Desmond's vision reference the cable that Sayid, and later Hurley, found in season one. If you'll recall, Damon Lindelof and Carlton Cuse told BuddyTV that a major reveal was coming up concerning that cable later on. This episode will close with Desmond and the gang finding a mysterious parachutist named Naomi who may have compelling information concerning one of the current island occupants.

3.18 - D.O.C (Sun/Jin Centered)

Juliet finds out that Sun is pregnant and tells her that women who conceive on the island could die if they carry to term. Sun responds by telling her that the baby may not have been conceived on the island, in fact it may not even be Jin's child. So the two set off for the medical hatch to try to determine when the baby was conceived. Meanwhile, Desmond and his crew scramble to save the life of the mysterious Naomi and are assisted by an old enemy, seems eye patch guy survived the fence after all.

3.19 - The Brig (Locke Centered)

Locke slips away from the others and lures Sawyer away from the beach. Flashbacks will reveal what Locke has been up to with the others since they abandoned their 'village'. In a secluded Dharma holding cell, Locke will bring Sawyer together with Anthony Cooper for a fate full encounter that will resolve a long standing season one mystery. Meanwhile, Naomi will return to the beach with some alarming information concerning flight 815, but can she be trusted?

3.20 - The Man Behind the Curtain (Ben Centered)

The past of the island is explored including how Dharma came to be there, why, and what the fateful 'purge' was really all about. Flashbacks will show Ben through various ages up until adulthood. The mysterious 'Jacob' will finally be revealed, and the question of whether any Dharma members still live will be revealed.

3.21 - The Truth About Lying / The Greatest Hits (Charlie Centric)

Rescue is finally at hand for the survivors of Oceanic 815, but first someone must reconnect an underwater sonar beacon. Despite his foretold death, Charlie volunteers. Copious rumors suggest that Charlie dies in this episode, but some new rumors I've been hearing suggest that this is a huge misdirection and there will be another highly unexpected major character death instead.

3.22/3.23 - Through the Looking Glass (Jack Centric)

This episode promises a Jack revelation of legendary proportions! Also, there will finally be an en masse collision between the beach folk and the Other's. On the speculation end of things, folks are saying that the island folk will split into two factions themselves, one led by Jack, and one by Sawyer, but the division will be at the will of another, and for purposes no one will expect.

Source: DarkUFO


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 16, 2007)

I just read that this morning (the spoilers) and I'm SOOOOO excited! So much is going to be going on in these last episodes of the season!

With Jack being the focus of the 2 hr season finale, I'm almost wondering if there's something major about him that we don't know! Like maybe he's really bad or something! lol!


----------



## natalierb (Apr 18, 2007)

Sneak Peek 3 for Catch 22:

Video Lost4-18OnlineClip2.460Kbps_dl - darkufo, lost - Dailymotion Share Your Videos


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *natalierb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sneak Peek 3 for Catch 22:
Video Lost4-18OnlineClip2.460Kbps_dl - darkufo, lost - Dailymotion Share Your Videos

Thanks!


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 19, 2007)

im laughing here because when Desmond removed that helmet and i saw the person i was like "Sanjaya?? and im reading on LJ and other people are saying the same thing. lol


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im laughing here because when Desmond removed that helmet and i saw the person i was like "Sanjaya?? and im reading on LJ and other people are saying the same thing. lol LOL!!!!!


----------



## Marisol (Apr 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im laughing here because when Desmond removed that helmet and i saw the person i was like "Sanjaya?? and im reading on LJ and other people are saying the same thing. lol That is what I was thinking too! LMAO!
This was another great episode.


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 19, 2007)

yeah it really was!


----------



## natalierb (Apr 19, 2007)

Yes, it was good. I need to start living "spoiler free". I knew about the new girl joining the cast of Lost from a few months back. I wish I can just watch the episodes without having any idea of what's going to happen. But I can't help it! LOL!

Did anyone notice the picture on the desk of the monk? I noticed it right away, then I went online and confirmed it. Remember this lady? (Look at attachment)

Did you guys jump at first when you saw the arrow go right through Charlie's neck? But then I told myself no way, it has to be a Desmond premonition. I like Charlie, I hope he doesn't die.

We should make this thread a sticky!


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *natalierb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yes, it was good. I need to start living "spoiler free". I knew about the new girl joining the cast of Lost from a few months back. I wish I can just watch the episodes without having any idea of what's going to happen. But I can't help it! LOL!
Did anyone notice the picture on the desk of the monk? I noticed it right away, then I went online and confirmed it. Remember this lady? (Look at attachment)

Did you guys jump at first when you saw the arrow go right through Charlie's neck? But then I told myself no way, it has to be a Desmond premonition. I like Charlie, I hope he doesn't die.

We should make this thread a sticky!

whoa, that's freaky!!!thanks for pointing that out, I wasn't paying attention to the pic (obviously, lol)

yeah, when I saw Charlie in the beginning, I was like, "Nooooo!!!" but I was relieved when I realized it was just desmond's premonition, thank god!

it's interesting, we shall find out about the new girl, but I guess Desmond saving Charlie again changed the girl (from penny to the new girl)? since "the picture changes" whenever desmond comes in and prevents Charlie dying?


----------



## girl_geek (Apr 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *natalierb* Did anyone notice the picture on the desk of the monk? I noticed it right away, then I went online and confirmed it. Remember this lady? (Look at attachment) I didn't notice when I watched the episode, but I did wonder if the monk knew the future like that jewelry shop lady since the monk seemed to be setting Desmond and Penny up! But then during my Thursday Lostpedia reading I saw that





Originally Posted by *natalierb* Did you guys jump at first when you saw the arrow go right through Charlie's neck? But then I told myself no way, it has to be a Desmond premonition. I like Charlie, I hope he doesn't die. I'm not sure if I jumped, but I freaked out! I can't stand people even TOUCHING my neck, and seeing anything go through someone's throat like that freaks me out! Kind of like how some people are so scared of needles... yuck!

Originally Posted by *tadzio79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif it's interesting, we shall find out about the new girl, but I guess Desmond saving Charlie again changed the girl (from penny to the new girl)? since "the picture changes" whenever desmond comes in and prevents Charlie dying? Well, all this time travel / seeing the future stuff is tricky anyway, but ... The parachutist was already on the island before Desmond saved Charlie's life (and before that moment, Desmond had been acting in accordance with his visions), so *logically* I don't think that could affect who the parachutist was. But how logical can you be when there's already time paradoxes in the episode? lol (That is .... Desmond set out on his little "quest" because he saw the visions. But he only saw the visions of the future because he set out on the quest. So where did the visions really come from?)
Also, just for fun, here are some very interesting theories that my coworkers have read online and that we've been discussing. Since it is all guesses about the mysteries of the show, I'll put it in spoiler tags in case you don't want to read that kind of stuff and you want to make your own guesses...

**** FAN THEORIES -- POSSIBLE SPOILERS BELOW ****

Since it's looking like a lot of the weird stuff is going to be explained by time travel, time flowing differently on the island, time warps, etc.....

1. Maybe Adam and Eve are Nikki and Paulo after going thru some sort of time warp. Adam and Eve were found with a small black pouch containing two stones -- maybe someone dug them up, moved the bodies to the cave, stole the diamonds (which were in a small black pouch), and then put the stones in the bag?

2. This one I found very interesting ... what if Ben is Aaron all grown up? Think about it ... pregnant woman die on the island, but Ben was somehow born on the island (like Aaron). Ben seemed to know that a pregnant woman would be on the plane when it crashed (in the last flashback with Juliet) -- maybe Claire or someone told him how he was born when he got older. And Aaron's father Thomas looks A LOT like Ben!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *natalierb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like Charlie, I hope he doesn't die. 
We should make this thread a sticky!

Me too!
LOL! If NASCAR can have a sticky...why not LOST?


----------



## girl_geek (Apr 21, 2007)

**** FAN THEORIES -- POSSIBLE SPOILERS BELOW ****



Since it's looking like a lot of the weird stuff is going to be explained by time travel, time flowing differently on the island, time warps, etc.....
1. Maybe Adam and Eve are Nikki and Paulo after going thru some sort of time warp. Adam and Eve were found with a small black pouch containing two stones -- maybe someone dug them up, moved the bodies to the cave, stole the diamonds (which were in a small black pouch), and then put the stones in the bag?

2. This one I found very interesting ... what if Ben is Aaron all grown up? Think about it ... pregnant woman die on the island, but Ben was somehow born on the island (like Aaron). Ben seemed to know that a pregnant woman would be on the plane when it crashed (in the last flashback with Juliet) -- maybe Claire or someone told him how he was born when he got older. And Aaron's father Thomas looks A LOT like Ben!


----------



## natalierb (Apr 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Me too!
LOL! If NASCAR can have a sticky...why not LOST?





Exactly what I was thinking! LOL!
Girlgeek, I couldn't view the spoilers, I was also having trouble with mine last week. Maybe a mod can fix it for you? I want to see what you have to say


----------



## Jessica (Apr 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Me too!
LOL! If NASCAR can have a sticky...why not LOST?








hey there with the Nascar....lol. I asked Aquilah for that sticky....lol. Yeah this should be a sticky....i love my Lost and i can't live without it!!!!





Originally Posted by *girl_geek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey does that spoiler button in my post above work for you guys? It's not working for me so I was wondering if anyone else could see the spoiler text. I wanna see the spoiler


----------



## girl_geek (Apr 21, 2007)

OK, I will post something in the Support forum and we'll see what Tony says



I am curious whether their Spoiler button is broken, or if there is something wrong with my individual post!

UPDATE: I edited my original post above to show the spoiler text ... Tony thinks this is just a glitch with my post.


----------



## natalierb (Apr 23, 2007)

D.O.C. Sneak Peek:

YouTube - Lost Trust Jack Sneak Peek


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *natalierb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif D.O.C. Sneak Peek:
YouTube - Lost Trust Jack Sneak Peek

Thanks!


----------



## Marisol (Apr 24, 2007)

Jennifer - I fixed your spoiler thread.

Ladies... the thread is now a sticky.


----------



## natalierb (Apr 24, 2007)

Yay Marisol! Thanks for making this a sticky!!!!


----------



## jeweliette (Apr 24, 2007)

so who is the girl behind the helmet?


----------



## natalierb (Apr 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *jeweliette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif so who is the girl behind the helmet? I believe her name is Naomi, but we don't know much about her yet!


----------



## Marisol (Apr 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *natalierb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yay Marisol! Thanks for making this a sticky!!!! But of course.... anything for a Lostie fan.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 24, 2007)

YAAAAYYYYY!!!!

No more searching for this thread every week! lol.



















Can't wait for tomorrow!


----------



## Jessica (Apr 24, 2007)

wow i watched some other spoilers on youtube and can't wait....yay....i'm excited. But then i will have to wait till next year after this season is over.....noooooooooo


----------



## PT-BC99 (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you so much for making this a sticky! I don't post but I do watch LOST and read this thread faithfully!


----------



## Marisol (Apr 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif YAAAAYYYYY!!!!
No more searching for this thread every week! lol.


















Can't wait for tomorrow!


----------



## Jessica (Apr 26, 2007)

YAY....8 more minutes...yes!!!! Usually i DVR it so I don't have to watch the commercial but im too anxious to wait.


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 26, 2007)

Sanjaya!!!

kk im watching it now, lol


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sanjaya!!!
kk im watching it now, lol

LMAO!!!



lucky you, I have to wait 3 more hours to see it here, hehe!


----------



## Jessica (Apr 26, 2007)

ok....so am I imagining things??? When Juliette was making the recording for Ben didn't she say she had to get Austins sample...hello??? Is kate pregnant? I was expecting a lot more from this episode than i got...a little disappointed


----------



## PT-BC99 (Apr 26, 2007)

JessyAnn, I thought she said she had to "get Austin's and then she'd have them all"? Maybe I "misunderheard" her.



Also, while I don't understand a lot of italian, I'm certain the injured woman did not say "thank you for saving me". 

So....what do you all think about that woman telling Hurley that flight 815 was found with no survivors, they were all dead? Oy. I'm so Lost.


----------



## mehrunissa (Apr 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *JessyAnn74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ok....so am I imagining things??? When Juliette was making the recording for Ben didn't she say she had to get Austins sample...hello??? Is kate pregnant? I was expecting a lot more from this episode than i got...a little disappointed



Yeah, I heard that too and at first I had the same thought. But how could they know so quickly after she slept with Sawyer? Unless she got pregnant before they crashed, with someone else. Maybe Juliette is collecting samples from all the women there.
I was so surprised when that Russian dude popped out of the jungle. I was like "Wait a minute...didn't his brain ooze out his ears after Locke pushed him??" What the hell was up with that?

And poor Sun. She's my favorite. I like her past with Jin the best, they're such beautiful and subtle actors. But I guess Sun really got Jin into the whole mess of becoming a hitman for her dad, thus disintegrating their relationship before the crash. I hope Juliette is able to help her somehow, because she obviously isn't a willing bad guy.

Overall, I think it was a good episode, in Lost terms. Though, I wish we got to know who the hell that chick they found was. I bet we won't find out next episode either. And where are they, if the plane was found and there were no survivors? Did Ben orchestrate that too? Dun dun duuuuun.


----------



## natalierb (Apr 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *PT-BC99* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



JessyAnn, I thought she said she had to "get Austin's and then she'd have them all"? Maybe I "misunderheard" her.




Also, while I don't understand a lot of italian, I'm certain the injured woman did not say "thank you for saving me". So....what do you all think about that woman telling Hurley that flight 815 was found with no survivors, they were all dead? Oy. I'm so Lost.





Here is the translation to what she said. HTH!
When Mikhail tells Desmond that Naomi said, "Thank you," (or something along those lines), it sounds like she's speaking Brazilian Portuguese and she's saying,"Eu nÃ£o estou sÃ³," which translates to "I'm not the only one," or "I'm not alone." This is possibly in conjunction with the discovery of the backpack containing the book entitled "Ardil 22" the Portuguese-language version of "Catch 22."

Source: Lostpedia

I thought it was a pretty good episode, I love Sun and Jin. So what do you guys think about Juliet? She seems genuine, and she hates Ben! She probably hates the fact that she has to be a mole.

I am so glad Mikhail is alive (even though I knew this from spoilers). I love his accent.


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 26, 2007)

Yes! I wanted to know what she said i was like whaaa?! lol


----------



## Jessica (Apr 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *natalierb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here is the translation to what she said. HTH!
When Mikhail tells Desmond that Naomi said, "Thank you," (or something along those lines), it sounds like she's speaking Brazilian Portuguese and she's saying,"Eu nÃ£o estou sÃ³," which translates to "I'm not the only one," or "I'm not alone." This is possibly in conjunction with the discovery of the backpack containing the book entitled "Ardil 22" the Portuguese-language version of "Catch 22."

Source: Lostpedia

I thought it was a pretty good episode, I love Sun and Jin. So what do you guys think about Juliet? She seems genuine, and she hates Ben! She probably hates the fact that she has to be a mole.

I am so glad Mikhail is alive (even though I knew this from spoilers). I love his accent.

Thanks Natallie for clearing some of that up!!! I kinda like Juliet. I think she's genuine to an extent, but i'm keeping an eye on her...lol. So do you think Kate is preggers???? Or are they anticipating that she will be???hmmmm


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 26, 2007)

I think Juliet is a good person but she'll do anything to get off the island which leads her to do bad things i guess. I wonder who Kates baby daddy is. lol


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 26, 2007)

I like Juliet. lol.

So what did you all think about the part that everyone on flight 815 died? I think it's all about parallel universes/alternate reality. Makes me think of _Donnie Darko_. lol.

Everytime Desmond alters what is supposed to happen (not pushing the button, blowing up the hatch, saving Charlie, etc) they enter a different parallel universe. That's my thoughts on the issue.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like Juliet. lol.
So what did you all think about the part that everyone on flight 815 died? I think it's all about parallel universes/alternate reality. Makes me think of _Donnie Darko_. lol.

Everytime Desmond alters what is supposed to happen (not pushing the button, blowing up the hatch, saving Charlie, etc) they enter a different parallel universe. That's my thoughts on the issue.





I think this is starting to be come too complex for me....i'm just a simple minded gal...lol. I think obviously Ben had "flight 815" found and with no survivours.....but why??? I mean besides everyone to stop looking for them.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *JessyAnn74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think this is starting to be come too complex for me....i'm just a simple minded gal...lol. I think obviously Ben had "flight 815" found and with no survivours.....but why??? I mean besides everyone to stop looking for them. Well, if I stick to my parallel universe theory, then it would not be that Ben had the wreckage found. It could just be that in the reality/universe that Naomi came from before she parachuted to the island, no one survived the crash.


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 27, 2007)

I cant think about it or ill go crazy. lol I have no idea where this show is going.


----------



## Marisol (Apr 27, 2007)

I am lost and I love it.


----------



## natalierb (Apr 29, 2007)

Sneak Peek 1 for The Brig:

YouTube - LOST - The Brig - Sneak Peek 1

Wow, I cannot wait for Wednesday! I know the "him" Locke is talking about is not Ben!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 29, 2007)

Who do you all think is going to die by the end of this season? Didn't they say there will be 5 major deaths (including both Losties and the Others)?

I sure hope they don't kill Jack. I mean, that would change the entire dynamics of the show since he's basically the leader of the Losties. Then again, I thought I remember hearing an interview where the writers said they were planning on killing off Jack in the pilot episode but then decided against it. So who knows?


----------



## natalierb (Apr 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Who do you all think is going to die by the end of this season? Didn't they say there will be 5 major deaths (including both Losties and the Others)?
I sure hope they don't kill Jack. I mean, that would change the entire dynamics of the show since he's basically the leader of the Losties. Then again, I thought I remember hearing an interview where the writers said they were planning on killing off Jack in the pilot episode but then decided against it. So who knows?

I hope they don't kill Jack either. I heard the same thing- he wasn't supposed to make it after the first episode (I'm sooo glad they kept him on). My guess is Charlie and/or Desmond will die


----------



## Jessica (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks Natalie!!!


----------



## Bea (Apr 30, 2007)

IÂ´m torn between loving season 3 and being extreemely annoyed by it. We get more and more answers, only thing is those answers just lead to more questions. Like Marisol said: IÂ´m lost!!! There are just so many different things going on and trying to figure out how those will be tied up into a final solution or answer as to what is going on...???? What about the fact that the girl that Desmond and the gang found said all the people on the oceanic flight died??!! As in all the bodies were recovered...Hmmm. I love this show


----------



## natalierb (Apr 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Bea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif IÂ´m torn between loving season 3 and being extreemely annoyed by it. We get more and more answers, only thing is those answers just lead to more questions. Like Marisol said: IÂ´m lost!!! There are just so many different things going on and trying to figure out how those will be tied up into a final solution or answer as to what is going on...???? What about the fact that the girl that Desmond and the gang found said all the people on the oceanic flight died??!! As in all the bodies were recovered...Hmmm. I love this show It'll all come together in the end, don't worry



I know it's frustrating, but if the producers gave out TOO many answers, we won't anticipate anything anymore lol!
Your welcome Jessyann!


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 2, 2007)

Earlier today:

Thinking to myself..."*GASP* today's WEDNESDAY!!! Oh SNAP!" lol. YAY LOST!!!


----------



## emily_3383 (May 2, 2007)

YAY i cant wait these next last episodes look so good!


----------



## natalierb (May 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Earlier today:
Thinking to myself..."*GASP* today's WEDNESDAY!!! Oh SNAP!" lol. YAY LOST!!!

Lol, I'm the same way! I get so excited when Wednesday rolls around that I'm like a little kid! I'm pathetic!
More clips from tonight's show for you guys!

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1vegm_lost

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bJ5BfnKeI4


----------



## natalierb (May 4, 2007)

Wow, what an episode last night!

Nobody had anything else to say? Any thoughts?

The episode was so intense!


----------



## tadzio79 (May 4, 2007)

OMG! It was so intense!

One thing though, i totally saw that coming when locke went to go get sawyer.

I was like OMG, Locke's father is the one who was sleeping with sawyer's mom! and my hubby was saying no, he already killed the dude in Australia. Then when I saw Sawyer confessing he killed a man by mistake - bingo! a light bulb went off in my head and I was right! hahaha!!!

and I'm angry at Jack right now! he was hiding stuff from everyone and yet he demands everyone to trust him &amp; Juliette. WTF?!?!?!!!!

kate shouldn't have said anything to Jack. now Juliette knows, which means Ben and the others will know! argh! I wanted sayid to emerge as the leader too. watching the alliance form made me think of survivor, lol!

I love Juliette's character though. can't wait to see what happens next week!

one thing though, if it turns out in the end they're all ghosts and haven't crossed over or something I'm going to be pissed! LMAO!!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *tadzio79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love Juliette's character though. can't wait to see what happens next week! one thing though, if it turns out in the end they're all ghosts and haven't crossed over or something I'm going to be pissed! LMAO!!! LOL! Well, the writers have said that they're not dead and they're not in purgatory. So hopefully this won't be the case!
I liked last night's episode, too. I read the spoilers, so I knew what would happen. lol. But I was surprised when I read that Sawyer killed Cooper, because Sawyer's character had been growing a lot lately. But, when I saw how awful Cooper was, I wasn't as surprised anymore. lol.

I still think Juliet's good. lol. I think she and Jack have a plan. Elizabeth Mitchell is such a great actress, though!


----------



## PT-BC99 (May 4, 2007)

I knew that Locke was getting Sawyer to kill Cooper, but everything else came as a surprise. I think Naomi is lying about the plane wreckage, I think she's part of Ben's "plan". What the heck are Jack &amp; Juliette up to? I think whatever it is, it's anti-Ben since they both hate him so much. This show is so predictably unpredictable.


----------



## girl_geek (May 5, 2007)

An "easy" explanation for the fact that no one survived Flight 815 is that the wreckage was staged... Since the wreckage was found deep in the ocean where only robots could get to, someone (Oceanic? Dharma?) could have staged the wreckage for the news -- created fake videotape from the robots, etc.

Although it is pretty clear that the writers are doing something along the lines of time travelling different on the island, changing realities, or something like that. I hope they don't get too crazy and try to explain everything with parallel universes or something -- that would just seem too much like a Star Trek cop-out to me!

FYI, Kate and Sawyer first slept together on Day 72. Last week's episode took place on Day 91. (Source: December 2004 Timeline) Would that be enough time for a pregnancy test to be positive? I guess it depends on Kate's cycle


----------



## Marisol (May 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *tadzio79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG! It was so intense! One thing though, i totally saw that coming when locke went to go get sawyer.

I was like OMG, Locke's father is the one who was sleeping with sawyer's mom! and my hubby was saying no, he already killed the dude in Australia. Then when I saw Sawyer confessing he killed a man by mistake - bingo! a light bulb went off in my head and I was right! hahaha!!!

and I'm angry at Jack right now! he was hiding stuff from everyone and yet he demands everyone to trust him &amp; Juliette. WTF?!?!?!!!!

kate shouldn't have said anything to Jack. now Juliette knows, which means Ben and the others will know! argh! I wanted sayid to emerge as the leader too. watching the alliance form made me think of survivor, lol!

I love Juliette's character though. can't wait to see what happens next week!

one thing though, if it turns out in the end they're all ghosts and haven't crossed over or something I'm going to be pissed! LMAO!!!

My thoughts exactly!

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif FYI, Kate and Sawyer first slept together on Day 72. Last week's episode took place on Day 91. (Source: December 2004 Timeline) Would that be enough time for a pregnancy test to be positive? I guess it depends on Kate's cycle



Oh snap!

What do you all think about Richard telling Locke that Ben wanted to humiliate him because everyone thought he was special? Was that all part of Ben's ploy?


----------



## natalierb (May 7, 2007)

Lost Sneak Peek number 1 for The Man Behind the Curtain:

Video Get_video(2) - darkufo, lost - Dailymotion Share Your Videos


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 9, 2007)

Woo hoo!!! Tonight is Ben's episode!!!


----------



## natalierb (May 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Woo hoo!!! Tonight is Ben's episode!!!



Yay, I'm so excited! I have to confess that I read some of the synopsis from tonight's episode off of darkufo, and it sounds awesome!!!! I didn't read the whole thing, so I didn't spoil too much for myself lol.
We will finally find out who the real Jacob is! Yay!


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *natalierb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yay, I'm so excited! I have to confess that I read some of the synopsis from tonight's episode off of darkufo, and it sounds awesome!!!! I didn't read the whole thing, so I didn't spoil too much for myself lol.
We will finally find out who the real Jacob is! Yay!

LOL! I read it, too! Actually, I read all of it!
They didn't give everything away, though...because they said there are some parts that we really should view firsthand. Looks like a GREAT episode!!!


----------



## natalierb (May 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL! I read it, too! Actually, I read all of it!
They didn't give everything away, though...because they said there are some parts that we really should view firsthand. Looks like a GREAT episode!!!

LMAO! It took a LOT of willpower for me not to continue reading the synopsis lol!


----------



## emily_3383 (May 10, 2007)

ok this show is just retarded. lol The whole Jacob thing!!!

omg guys, best episode for me!


----------



## Marisol (May 10, 2007)

Who is Jacob again? I don't think Loicke is dead. The island will save him. Pretty intense episode and why doesn't Richard age?

Did you all hear that the show will be over in 2010. ABC announced it this week. 48 more episodes. I will try to find a news article and post it.


----------



## natalierb (May 10, 2007)

OMG, what an episode! My favorite also! Marisol, I was asking myself the same question about Richard Alpert. Doesn't he ever age? Maybe it has something to do with time travel.

The whole thing with Jacob, I was in awe. A creepy cabin in the middle of the jungle?! Then a creepy voice that says "Help Me?" Why is it that only Locke heard that?

So I went on my favorit website for Lost, Darkufo.blogspot.com, and there were images of Jacob! I guess you see flashes of him around the time where Ben is thrown against the wall. Here you go:

















Okay, so my bf thought he looks like an aged Locke. I see the resemblance! Maybe this also has to do with time travel!!!!

I felt a little sorry for young Ben, with his father telling him mean things (did anyone notice that his father was Uncle Rico from Napoleon Dynamite lol). So now we know what the "purge" meant. I can't believe that Richard Alpert plays a big role in all this. Oh, this was such a good episode I just can't wrap my brain around it all! Next week's looks awesome too, I hope Charlie lives


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 10, 2007)

This was such an amazing episode!





I think Locke will probably be ok...and that will make the Others think he's even more special! If the island can heal him from paralysis, it may be able to heal a gunshot wound.

This is just me thinking, but I wonder if Ben just pretends to see/talk to Jacob? He's obviously felt Jacob's wrath (he can feel the effects of Jacob or even see what Jacob has written down), but he was surprised that Locke actually heard Jacob and Ben didn't hear what Jacob had said...just a thought.

Little Ben was cute. lol.


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Who is Jacob again? I don't think Loicke is dead. The island will save him. Pretty intense episode and why doesn't Richard age? 
Did you all hear that the show will be over in 2010. ABC announced it this week. 48 more episodes. I will try to find a news article and post it.

There was one scene in an episode awhile back (after the Others had captured Kate, Sawyer, and Jack) when one of the others told Ben that Jack wasn't even on Jacob's list. In the brainwashing film (the one Karl was watching when they rescued him) there is a clip that says "God loves you as he loved Jacob". There have been numerous references of a "he" or "him" as their leader...I believe these are references to Jacob.




I was wondering why Richard didn't age, too!


----------



## emily_3383 (May 10, 2007)

Natalie thanks for the screen caps!! Did anyone else find Uncle Rico (bens dad) driving the van kinda funny? I was thinking of Napolean Dynamite. lol


----------



## Bea (May 10, 2007)

OMG love this show!! Jacob does resemble an older Locke...who knows how it will all tie together


----------



## emily_3383 (May 10, 2007)

Yeah its so crazy how that Alpert/eyeliner guy, has not aged. I guess since hes a Native he doesnt age?

I thought Bens mom looked like Alice from Alice in Wonderland and Ben looked like Harry Potter. My mind wanders when i watch this show, lol


----------



## natalierb (May 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah its so crazy how that Alpert/eyeliner guy, has not aged. I guess since hes a Native he doesnt age? 
I thought Bens mom looked like Alice from Alice in Wonderland and Ben looked like Harry Potter. My mind wanders when i watch this show, lol

Did you know Ben's Mom from the episode is his wife in real life? Lol.
Ben did look like Harry Potter!

I also think Locke didn't die (but I did gasp and jump up when Ben shot him). I think Ben is testing him, to see if the island will heal him.


----------



## emily_3383 (May 10, 2007)

I did not know that was his real wife. LOL


----------



## natalierb (May 11, 2007)

Clip of an interesting interview with Michael Emerson (Ben). He hints that Locke is alive (which a lot of us believe) and the fact that "he gave up something long ago" helps him... I'm pretty sure it's his kidney removal. Here's the link:

YouTube - Michael Emerson (Ben on LOST) interview - CW11 Morning News


----------



## emily_3383 (May 11, 2007)

I watched it this morning and saw himt alking about his wife.


----------



## tadzio79 (May 11, 2007)

oh wow, I had no idea she was his real life! that's cool!

the last episode was so good! natalie, thanks for pointing out how Jacob looks like older Locke, and he does! trippy!

It's so weird how Richard hasn't aged! and I'm intrigued about him - how much of a role he has. I have a feeling that there's a relationship between him and Jacob the show hasn't told us yet. after all, it's Richard's idea to get Locke to use Sawyer to get his father killed and redeem himself to the others and stand up against Ben.


----------



## natalierb (May 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *tadzio79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh wow, I had no idea she was his real life! that's cool!
the last episode was so good! natalie, thanks for pointing out how Jacob looks like older Locke, and he does! trippy!

It's so weird how Richard hasn't aged! and I'm intrigued about him - how much of a role he has. I have a feeling that there's a relationship between him and Jacob the show hasn't told us yet. after all, it's Richard's idea to get Locke to use Sawyer to get his father killed and redeem himself to the others and stand up against Ben.

You're welcome




I also think that Richard has a much more important role than we think he has.

I just read a MAJOR spoiler about 3 upcoming deaths, and I can't post it because the spoiler button isn't working!

Shaundra, I'm sure you've read it too! Wow, I'm sad!


----------



## mehrunissa (May 12, 2007)

Wednesday's episode totally redeemed this whole season! That whole Jacob thing...I was like "Either Ben's seriously nuts, or he's making Jacob up to intimidate the rest of his group into following him." But I guess not. And I wonder why Jacob dislikes technology so much, and since he does, why are the Others living at Dharma's old place and so accepting of technology? Weird. And was the guy that tricked Desmond into helping in the hatch with the Others or Dharma? And why the purging, exactly? What wrong did they do? Haha, so many questions!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 15, 2007)

My head is spinning with all the possible spoilers out there. I don't know what to believe!

Tomorrow is Charlie's episode! Don't die, Charlie!!!


----------



## Marisol (May 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My head is spinning with all the possible spoilers out there. I don't know what to believe!
Tomorrow is Charlie's episode! Don't die, Charlie!!!

I am trying so hard not to read spoilers but part of me can't help it.


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am trying so hard not to read spoilers but part of me can't help it.



LOL! It's like being a kid and trying not to open your presents BEFORE Christmas! lol.


----------



## emily_3383 (May 17, 2007)

This ep didnt really go anywhere but i cant wait for next week!


----------



## Marisol (May 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL! It's like being a kid and trying not to open your presents BEFORE Christmas! lol. Fo shizzle!

Ok, I was a total baby tonight. I started crying when towards the end of the episode... when he tells Aaron he loves him. It was so sad and when he hugged Hurley... OMG! I knew what his #1 memory was. I really hope that he doesn't get killed off. I enjoy the banter between him and Hurley. Part of me wonders if it was supposed to be Desmond who was supposed to be going down to the underwater station rather than Charlie. What if Charlie was part of his vision but he made up the part about Claire being rescued to encourage Charlie to go. I am so confused.

Did you all notice that the girl that Charlie rescued was Sayid's girl Nadia? Coincidence? I think not.

Is it me or does Jack look like he has aged? LMAO! It was also really good to see Rose and her hubby. I thought the writers had forgotten about them.

I can't wait for next week... two hours!


----------



## emily_3383 (May 17, 2007)

Idk if Jack looked old but he looks weird. I think its just Mathew Fox because he looked weird when he did that graduation speech.


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Fo shizzle!

Ok, I was a total baby tonight. I started crying when towards the end of the episode... when he tells Aaron he loves him. It was so sad and when he hugged Hurley... OMG! I knew what his #1 memory was. I really hope that he doesn't get killed off. I enjoy the banter between him and Hurley. Part of me wonders if it was supposed to be Desmond who was supposed to be going down to the underwater station rather than Charlie. What if Charlie was part of his vision but he made up the part about Claire being rescued to encourage Charlie to go. I am so confused.

Did you all notice that the girl that Charlie rescued was Sayid's girl Nadia? Coincidence? I think not.

Is it me or does Jack look like he has aged? LMAO! It was also really good to see Rose and her hubby. I thought the writers had forgotten about them.

I can't wait for next week... two hours!

I was fighting back tears when Charlie was in the boat getting ready to go down! lol. I don't want him to die.





And I noticed that he rescued Nadia as well! Another connection!


----------



## mehrunissa (May 17, 2007)

The day that Charlie rescued Nadia (thanks for pointing that out, btw, Marisol!), was the same day that Desmond talked to Penelope's dad to ask for her hand in marriage, got owned, and stormed out to find Charlie playing "Wonderwall". I was waiting for him to storm by during that scene, but nope.





I did note that Jack looked older. And he has a tiny little tire around his gut, but it's all good. He's still hot. Hahaha.

Oh, and obviously Ben isn't as scared of Jacob as he made himself out to be to Locke. I think the original Others (the natives, with Alpert) really respect/fear Jacob (thus Alperts disheveled appearance when Ben first meets him as a boy, since Jacob abhors techn.), but Ben has done something to Jacob and is leading the Others through lies. And Alpert knows something is off, and is helping Locke to help Jacob...

I'm excited about the new characters in the underwater hatch - if, according to Juliet, no one has been down there...

Next week, Jack tells someone he loves them - Kate or Juliet? Prolly Kate, eh?


----------



## natalierb (May 18, 2007)

I also cried with the whole Charlie thing!

Marisol, have you spoiled yourself and read the entire synopsis for next week's finale episode? Lol, Shaundra and I have!

Next week's episode is going to be awesome with a crazy twist!


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *natalierb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I also cried with the whole Charlie thing!Marisol, have you spoiled yourself and read the entire synopsis for next week's finale episode? Lol, Shaundra and I have!

Next week's episode is going to be awesome with a crazy twist!

I still don't want it to be true, though! lol.


----------



## emily_3383 (May 18, 2007)

ive ruined the finale for myself and read the spoilers. lol


----------



## Marisol (May 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *natalierb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I also cried with the whole Charlie thing!Marisol, have you spoiled yourself and read the entire synopsis for next week's finale episode? Lol, Shaundra and I have!

Next week's episode is going to be awesome with a crazy twist!

ooohhh don't tempt me girl. I think that I want to be spoiler free. That might change though


----------



## Marisol (May 20, 2007)

Here is the preview that ran in Canada for the season finale. A bit different the the US version.

Canada

US

A different US version


----------



## natalierb (May 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ooohhh don't tempt me girl. I think that I want to be spoiler free. That might change though






Lol, don't do it! You will regret it after you've read it lol!
Thanks for the videos by the way!

Emily, what do you have to say about the finale?


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *natalierb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lol, don't do it! You will regret it after you've read it lol!
Thanks for the videos by the way!

Emily, what do you have to say about the finale?

Wow, it looks like the spoilers were definitely right, then! I think the finale could be either really good or really bad...we'll see! lol.


----------



## Marisol (May 22, 2007)

Daddy issues?


----------



## emily_3383 (May 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *natalierb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lol, don't do it! You will regret it after you've read it lol!
Thanks for the videos by the way!

Emily, what do you have to say about the finale?

Idk im kinda confused about a few things but i cant wait to watch it!


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Daddy issues?





mmnRau3Mn_U

That's hilarious!!! lol. And so true...


----------



## emily_3383 (May 22, 2007)

Im watching Dominick on the view now. lol


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Im watching Dominick on the view now. lol I just saw that clip! He's so cute!
Did you see the Regis and Kelly interview with Evangeline Lily? She looked so great in that interview!


----------



## natalierb (May 23, 2007)

Marisol, I love that video! Thanks for posting!

I cannot wait for tonight!!!!!!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *natalierb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Marisol, I love that video! Thanks for posting!
I cannot wait for tonight!!!!!!!

Counting down the hours! lol.
We totally did spoil ourselves! The spoilers we read were true!!! AHHH!!! lol.


----------



## natalierb (May 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Counting down the hours! lol.
We totally did spoil ourselves! The spoilers we read were true!!! AHHH!!! lol.

I know, I can't believe we did that lol! Oh well, let's still enjoy the episode! I have 3 more hours to go, ugh!


----------



## emily_3383 (May 24, 2007)

even though i read the spoilers, no show has ever made me so sad. lol




Damn you Lost! lol

How many more months until next season? lol


----------



## bluebird26 (May 24, 2007)

I get more and more lost with Lost. So that was the future Jack saw?


----------



## Marisol (May 24, 2007)

I am an effing mess. I bawled when Charlie died. What an emotional scene.. emotional episode. I totally thought that Sayid, Bernard and Jin were dead. Part of me thought that Ben was going to tell Sun and Rose that their husbands were dead.

Whose itinerary did Jack have? Do you all think that Naomi was bad or what was the deal with her?

Some of my ramblings...

I am so glad tha Alex is now reunited with her mom.

WTF with Walt? he ain't a little boy anymore. I wonder what happened to him and Michael?

Why doesn't Locke want to leave the island?

YAY hurley... he kicks major a$$!


----------



## Marisol (May 24, 2007)

By the way, I am so glad that I did not read the spoilers. it was so worth it!


----------



## natalierb (May 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif By the way, I am so glad that I did not read the spoilers. it was so worth it! You are so lucky you didn't read them! I was still blown away though! I also bawled when Charlie died. I thought it was a noble way for him to go though. He really died a hero. I was also so happy when Danielle and Alex finally met!A couple of things I noticed:

-Jack had a Razor phone, which did not come out till 2005 (I think), so that's a hint that the flashback was a flash forward.

-Who was in the coffin? Was it Michael? Here's an image of the newspaper article:






-I can't believe Jack and Juliet kissed!!!!

-Jack still looked hot (to me at least) with a beard

-How the heck is next season going to start?!

-Who is Kate's new man in the flash forward?

I'm already having Lost withdrawals! I was so depressed at the end of the episode. I am actually thinking about going to Comic-Con in San Diego this summer lol!


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 24, 2007)

Now I'm going to spend the rest of the year wondering where they're going to go from here!!! lol. Even though I read the spoilers, it was still good...

Charlie's a hero!

I was thinking that it's possible that the man who died was Sawyer and that's why Jack thought Kate would be there. And, since Sawyer didn't have any family...it would kind of make sense that no one showed up...

Originally Posted by *natalierb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif -I can't believe Jack and Juliet kissed!!!!-Jack still looked hot (to me at least) with a beard

-How the heck is next season going to start?!

-Who is Kate's new man in the flash forward?

Jack looked hot with a beard to me, too! lol. And I can't believe Juliet kissed Jack! lol. I'm a total Jater, though...so I'm glad Jack told Kate that he loves her. lol.
I can't wait to find out how next season starts and who Kate's new man is either!


----------



## CubNan (May 24, 2007)

Here's a recap of last night:

Not part of the plan: With most of the castaways on their way to the radio tower, Jin, Bernard and Sayid stayed behind to act as dynamite snipers. As the Others approached the tents in hopes of harvesting expectant mothers, Sayid and Bernard set off their explosives, extinguishing several red-shirt baddies. But Jin missed the shot, and Tom, Pryce and another Other used the delay to capture the gunmen.

Losing ground: Ben got the news about the less-than-successful raid, and ordered his men to kill Jin if they couldnâ€™t get any intel on Jack and his group. Bernard sang like a canary, and Ben, with Alex in tow, hit the trail. Meanwhile Richard was instructed to stay the course with the rest of the Others, onward to â€œthe temple.â€

Heâ€™s baaaack: While it probably came as a surprise to absolutely no one that Locke still lived, his sudden suicidal tendency while lying in the mass grave was a bit of a shocker. Though even that wasnâ€™t half the jaw-dropper as the appearance of his savior, Walt. Well, some kind of vision of Walt, at least. Thatâ€™s right, barely passing for a kid anymore, the long-lost spawn of Michael talked Locke into choosing life and going for a walk.

A helping hand: After regaining consciousness and dodging bullets, Desmond dove into the watery hatch with Mikhail hot on his heels. Bruised and battered, Charlie got some unlikely help in dealing with Benâ€™s comm station flunkies from Mikhail. Once Benâ€™s lies about the jammed signals were known, he ordered the women killed. Mikhail managed to off one of them, before Desmond shot Mikhail with a spear. Shot, not killed.

A heroâ€™s end: With the surviving station attendant giving up the code to deactivate the jamming signal, Charlie got the job done and received a message from Desmondâ€™s girlfriend Penny â€” she knew nothing of Naomi; she didnâ€™t send her. Just then Mikhail appeared on the other side of the glass holding an active hand grenade. Charlie sealed the door to protect Desmond from the blast. As the room flooded, Charlie wrote Pennyâ€™s message on his hand and slapped it on the door for Desmond to read. Charlie, and once and for all, Mikhail, died.

Reunited: When Ben finally reached Jack, he warned that Naomi was a liar. She represented people who would eliminate them all. Ben offered to trade the hostages for her radiophone. No deal, so he told Pryce to kill the hostages. Jack, not aware it was a fakeout, delivered a satisfying and overdue pounding to his rival. With Ben down for the count, Rousseau got her long-awaited, tearful meeting with Alex.

Rescue efforts: Earlier, Sawyer and Juliet broke away from the group and went to investigate the reason for only two explosions back at camp. When they saw the captives, they tried to come up with a plan. No need. Hurley barreled through in the old Dharma van and ran over Pryce.

No more Mr. Friendly: With Pryce out of the way, a still-bound Sayid killed the other Other (with only his ankles!), leaving just Tom standing. With nowhere to run, Tom surrendered. But giving up wasnâ€™t good enough for Sawyer, who shot Tom, telling him it was payback for the adduction of Walt. Dang! As Others go, he will be missed.

Life and death: Once Rousseauâ€™s old message was disabled, Naomi picked up a clear signal and tried to make contact. Seconds later, she was dead with Lockeâ€™s knife planted in her back. Locke threatened to shoot Jack if he tried to use the phone. But killing Jack was a line he wasnâ€™t willing to cross, and Jack successfully made contact with the ship. â€œSit tight! Weâ€™ll be right there,â€ was the return message.

Flash-forward: Flashes of Jackâ€™s life played out, from working at the hospital drunk and drugged, to seeing his ex-wife pregnant by another man. The doc was at rock bottom, and even came close to taking his own life. After being the only person to attend the funeral of an unnamed, but obviously relevant person in his life, he finally made met with someone he had struggled to reach. Kate! Thatâ€™s right, this was not a flashback. Welcome to the future, wherein Kate and Jack are off the island and Jackâ€™s obsessed with going back. Consider the game changed.


----------



## natalierb (May 25, 2007)

Thanks for the recap Nan!

I will post any rumors/ and or info about Season 4 when I read them!


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 26, 2007)

Check out the most awesome interview ever with "Ben":

BWE Sneak Peek: With Ben from Lost! - Television - IFILM


----------



## natalierb (May 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Check out the most awesome interview ever with "Ben":
BWE Sneak Peek: With Ben from Lost! - Television - IFILM

LMAO!!!!! I LOVED it! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Marisol (May 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Check out the most awesome interview ever with "Ben":
BWE Sneak Peek: With Ben from Lost! - Television - IFILM

Is a thumb really a finger? LMAO! He is so good at playing such a creepy character.


----------



## Lorann10 (May 28, 2007)

Love love love this show. That flash forward at the end just made me twice as anxious for next season. Answer one question, create 10 more.. drives me nuts. I hated Charlie dying!!


----------



## mehrunissa (May 29, 2007)

The revelation that the whole "Jack flashback" was actually a flash forward totally blew my mind! I didn't see that coming at all! I was lying in bed, watching it online and sat up so fast, I gave myself a headrush and almost fell off the bed...Jeebus.

Jack looked supersexy all jacked up and bearded, lol. I was like "Dang, I'd give him the good news." But I loved him in the flashforwards as far as acting as well. When he was sitting in the car, getting ready to call Kate, right before he was about to jump off the bridge, his sadness was so intense I almost started crying. And I'm not a cryer, AT ALL.

Kate looked beautiful in the forward too. It's weird to see her not grunged up, a la Island-style.

According to Wikipedia, all future seasons of Lost will begin in February with 16 episodes, ending in May with no reruns (just like this season). Everything ultimately ending in 2010. AND there are only 48 episodes left!!

1. I don't think I can wait till February!

2. Only 48 left!!!


----------



## natalierb (May 29, 2007)

Next season of Lost will feature BOTH flashbacks and flash-forwards.

Source: AICN


----------



## bluebird26 (May 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *mehrunissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif According to Wikipedia, all future seasons of Lost will begin in February with 16 episodes, ending in May with no reruns (just like this season). Everything ultimately ending in 2010. AND there are only 48 episodes left!!
1. I don't think I can wait till February!

2. Only 48 left!!!

I don't think I can wait till 2010 till I see a real end!!!


----------

